# [2008] New Construction at Cypress Pointe



## Stu

At long last the permits have been received to start construction of the new *Cafe Pointe* at _Cypress Pointe Resort_!  Also, the installation of the new lightning protection poles has begun.

For a look at the photos of the activity at the resort this week, clck the link below: 

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/042508/CafeLight42608.htm

Per Prez John Chase, there is still no action on the recreation area as the permit needed to restart construction still shows "pending" status. We have been told it was approved but until that status changes work cannot resume. 

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz, Director & Treasurer
CPR@LBV Condo. Ass'n


----------



## Stu

Latest construction news on Cafe Pointe from Prez John Chase:

"Due to the required drain pipe work the design plan for the Cafe has
been altered to include a larger floor space now incorporating the
former phone room and a window on the east side and a new, separate
mechanical room on the west side next to the elevator to allow a 
better layout of the counter space.  Neither change is substantial to
the plans and there should be no construction delay except the few
days needed for the new drain pipe installation.  Anticipated grand
opening of Cafe Pointe is August 15, 2008."


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Just 1 More Example Of Steady Improvements & Upgrades At Cypress Pointe.*




Stu said:


> Anticipated grand opening of Cafe Pointe is August 15, 2008."


Thanks for that report, Stu. 

One thing that makes Cypress Pointe Resort a standout -- in addition to just about the best timeshare location in Orlando, I mean -- is it's refusal to stand pat, instead always working (& succeeding) toward getting better & better.  

I agree with Prez. John Chase & the Cypress Pointe team that as a practical matter, it's not a choice between improving on the 1 hand & on the other hand staying the same.  The real-world choice is betwen steadily improving on the 1 hand, or on the other hand sliding into decline -- perhaps imperceptably at 1st but coasting downhill nevertheless. 

To its credit, the owner-controlled HOA-BOD at Cypress Pointe is always looking for ways to improve, always looking ahead, always getting ready for the next round of upgrades & improvements & renovations.  

Hats off to John & Stu & the whole gang. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

Ditto: Hats off to John and Stu great "Job" !


----------



## Stu

*May Photo update at Cypress Pointe*

Hi all!  I just got back from 2 weeks vacation in Hawai'i.  Since I was gone, there's been some progress with the ongoing construction.  So click here to see the latest photos:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/052108/Cafe052108.htm

Best regards,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Construction ongoing at Cypress Pointe Phase 2 also*

Phase 2 is also now constructing a new laundry facility, replacing its tennis and shuffleboard courts, and adding lightning towers.  Here are photos from their website.

http://cypresspointe2.com/_owners/update.html

Stu Schwartz


----------



## PeterS

Stu,

Besides this post, there was another about a special assessment at CPII GV also for major work/renovations there.

Do you have any idea how disruptive this would be to guests by this fall.... we are looking at anytime from Oct through the end of the year and can be flexible if it means we miss being in a construction zone...

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## timeos2

*It is a well planned process*



PeterS said:


> Stu,
> 
> Besides this post, there was another about a special assessment at CPII GV also for major work/renovations there.
> 
> Do you have any idea how disruptive this would be to guests by this fall.... we are looking at anytime from Oct through the end of the year and can be flexible if it means we miss being in a construction zone...
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete



The construction at CPR is limited to the Cafe (one corner of the Clubhouse - outside by the pool) and the former sales trailer area in front of the Clubhouse.  Both are unlikely to impact owners/guests at the resort and both should be largely complete by August.

At CPGV the projects they are tackling now are the move of the tennis courts from the rear of the resort to the front near the main entrance (across the parking area from any building) and the new laundry/housekeeping building also across the parking area in the rear of the resort.  Again neither should have any big impact on owners guests as the work is on the edge of the property. 

When CPGV starts the pool renovations, roof replacements and other major work there will be some impact but I don't know the timetable for any of those projects or the unit renovation work over there.  I'm sure they will do everything possible to minimize impact on guests, as CPR did, but a minimal amount of inconvenience is bound to result at some point.  You always hope it will be a slow time and as few as possible will find a pool closed or an area off limits for construction work.  There is never a perfect time as someone is bound to be on vacation during the work. That simply cannot be avoided. 

We got through the Clubhouse Lobby renovation, the CPR 100% unit renovation and the CPR pool deck replacement so I'm sure that somehow the CPGV work will also be accomplished ASAP with as little hassle to guests as possible.

Also - one more set of pictures from last week just posted


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Turtle Pool & Free-Form Pool & Volcano Pool -- Outstanding.*




timeos2 said:


> You always hope it will be a slow time and as few as possible will find a pool closed or an area off limits for construction work.  There is never a perfect time as someone is bound to be on vacation during the work. That simply cannot be avoided.


While 1 or both pools are out of commission for repairs & renovations at The Grandevillas, anybody staying there can just go over to Phase One & enjoy the famous Volcano Pool. 





-- hotlinked --​
The arrangement between Phase One & Phase Two allowing anybody staying at either resort to use all the amenities & facilities of both resorts is a convenient feature for owners & renters & exchange guests at both phases. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Earky June update on CPR Construction Projects*

The link below will show the latest photos showing progress other than moving dirt!  Enjoy Prez John's narration!  More will be forthcoming.  

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/060308/Cafe060308.htm


----------



## Stu

*The CPR courts get stoned*

Prez John and GM Gawston have just taken and uploaded more photos of construction process.  Here we see some of the new courts get their gravel underlayer:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/060908/Cafe060908.htm

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## timeos2

*Also work at CPGV*

And here is an update on the new laundry building at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.  Progress all around the two resorts!


----------



## pedro47

Will all the updates be completed by February 2009.  Great job as always !


----------



## timeos2

pedro47 said:


> Will all the updates be completed by February 2009.  Great job as always !



The 2 ongoing projects at CPR should be completed by August (with the exception of the new Gazebo - due in September & Gas Grills due for completion by October).

I'm not sure of the time line at CPGV but the laundry and tennis court move should be done by then or at least close to a wrap. They have other projects planned but no schedule posted.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Creative Name For New Building ?*




timeos2 said:


> And here is an update on the new laundry building at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.


Phase One named its new building R.A.L.P.H. -- Repairs And Laundry Plus Housekeeping. 

What name does Phase Two have in mind for its new on-site washateria ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mishugana

Is the John Chase the Stu mentions timeos2?


----------



## timeos2

mishugana said:


> Is the John Chase the Stu mentions timeos2?



One and the same.


----------



## Stu

*Concrete Improvements at CPR!*

Here's GM Gaston's latest pix of the ongoing construction progress at CPR:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/061208/Cafe0601208.htm

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Carl D

Did CPR lose their Gold Crown? That would seem unlikely with the improvements, but I don't see it listed.

I enjoy looking at the construction pics, and I'm glad to see the onwers money well spent.


----------



## timeos2

*And just wait until the 2010 unit work. CPR will get even better*



Carl D said:


> Did CPR lose their Gold Crown? That would seem unlikely with the improvements, but I don't see it listed.
> 
> I enjoy looking at the construction pics, and I'm glad to see the onwers money well spent.



Unfortunately with the higher average ratings requirements that RCI implemented for the 2008 ranking year CPR missed Gold Crown by .1 percentage points in two categories. At least in part, we believe, due to the roof construction that occurred in 2007/8 that did lead to some parking and other problems around the resort.  We did achieve RCI Silver Crown for 2008 and, of course, continue to work toward regaining that highest award ranking. 

Thanks for the comments on the pictures. I look forward to (hopefully) seeing new ones every few days as work progresses.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Gold Crown, Shmowld Crown.*




timeos2 said:


> CPR missed Gold Crown by .1 percentage points in two categories.


Shux, I have stayed at other Gold Crown timeshares that are nowhere near as nice as Cypress Pointe Resort -- Phase One _or_ Phase Two. 

As a practical matter, all the Gold Crown designation does is increase the _Points For Deposit_ value of straight-weeks timeshares deposited into the RCI points-exchange system instead of into the week-for-week exchange system. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

I agree with AwayWeGo, we have stayed at some Gold Crown Resorts and they were not up to CYP I.  Sometimes I feel resorts in the state of FL, exchangers expect more.


----------



## pedro47

Just look at the construction update pictures at CYP things are looking great.
Will CYP be the first Diamond Resort to add gas grill?


----------



## timeos2

pedro47 said:


> Just look at the construction update pictures at CYP things are looking great.
> Will CYP be the first Diamond Resort to add gas grill?



Some other Diamond affiliated resorts already have gas grills but of those that don't we may be the first to add them.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Cramden Buildings -- Ralph & Alice.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Phase One named its new building R.A.L.P.H. -- Repairs And Laundry Plus Housekeeping.
> 
> What name does Phase Two have in mind for its new on-site washateria ?
> 
> ​


How about A.L.I.C.E. ? 

You know, _All Laundry Items Cleaned Excellently_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## svwoude

AwayWeGo said:


> How about A.L.I.C.E. ?
> 
> You know, _All Laundry Items Cleaned Excellently_.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Then the 2 of them together could be called the Honeymooner's. 

I guess I am showing my age.
Steve


----------



## Stu

*Gaston's midweek update photos!*

With the exception of the picnic area concrete (oops!), things are proceeding nicely and beginning to take recognizable shapes.  Here are GM Gaston's latest pics.

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/061808/Cafe0601808.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Cypress Pointe Resort Business Center*

First off, sorry no pictures this time!

There is now a Business Center open in the CPR Clubhouse. All owners, guests and exchangers may use the PC, Printer and FAX. Those who've signed up for the CPR (not CPGV) internet service will now be able to use remote printing from the in-room WiFi to the Business Center printer.  Remote printing with WiFi is NOT currently available at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.

The site of the Business Center may move to a different permanent location within the Clubhouse after the Cafe Pointe and Gift Pointe construction is completed.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Cypress Pointe Just Keeps Getting Better & Better.*




Stu said:


> There is now a Business Center open in the CPR Clubhouse. All owners, guests and exchangers may use the PC, Printer and FAX.


Outstanding.  Thanks, Stu. 

The resort just keeps on improving, thanks to the oversight & efforts of you & John & Chris & Don & Gaston & the whole gang. 

Keep it up.  We owners appreciate it very much. 

Thanks again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*More progress and more photos...*

Check out this week's progress:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/062908/Cafe0602908.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## JT62

Hello,

We'll be art CPGV's in mid July........will the construction be a big bother? 

We are checking in July 19.

Thanks for any info you can give me

JT


----------



## timeos2

JT62 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We'll be art CPGV's in mid July........will the construction be a big bother?
> 
> We are checking in July 19.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give me
> 
> JT



While there are 4 construction projects underway, spread out over the two resorts, all are on the edges of the properties or in a confined area away from the units in the case of the Cafe.  There should be minimal impact on your stay.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*They Do A Good Job Of Minimizing Construction Impact On Guests.*




JT62 said:


> will the construction be a big bother?


We stayed a week at Phase One when they had major serious roof construction going on in October 2006. 

Even that involved no serious inconvenience -- just a few pieces of equipment & some 18-wheeler-size storage containers here & there in various far corners of the parking lots. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*CPGV Posts updates on tennis court/laundry construction*

The Cypress Pointe Grande Villas web site has some updated photos of the new tennis court area and the laundry building construction.  Click on the photos to see a slightly larger view.


----------



## Stu

*More concrete improvements!*

Today's pics show the concrete for the professional shuffleboard courts being poured and leveled, as well as the fencing for the new tennis courts.  Much more to come, just keep checking this thread.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/070208/Cafe070208.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Things are beginning to take shape at the recreation area*

Here are this week's construction progress photos:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/071208/Cafe071208.htm

Best regards,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Will are the new projects be completed by Feb 2009.


----------



## timeos2

*2009 is a quiet year*



pedro47 said:


> Will are the new projects be completed by Feb 2009.



Barring any more permitting delays all the projects at CPR should be completed before year end. For 2009 there is nothing big planned - just the regular ongoing maintenance and upkeep. The CPGV projects are really just getting started as they just had the special assessment to fund it all. I would assume that will be ongoing for at least a couple years, although I haven't seen any actual plan or timetable. 

The next big project at CPR will be in 2010 when the next full unit renovation will begin.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Outstanding Resort Management -- I Could Use Some Of That Right Here.*

What would it take to persuade the CP1 HOA-BOD to come up to Virginia & take over maintenance & renovations at my house ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

Question ?  What would it take to persuade the CPY1 HOA - BOD to come to Virginia and take over the Greensprings and the Powhatan Resorts ?


----------



## timeos2

pedro47 said:


> Question ?  What would it take to persuade the CPY1 HOA - BOD to come to Virginia and take over the Greensprings and the Powhatan Resorts ?



Sunterra's (now Diamond's) worst nightmare I'd guess!


----------



## luv2vacation

What a shame - we stayed at Greensprings Easter 2007.  I really liked it there.

I own at Royal Dunes, also a Sunterra resort, but I don't think they became part of Diamond.  That resort, luckily, used a local HHI management company, even when owned by Sunterra.  They also seem to have a very good HOA.


----------



## Stu

*Recreation area nearer completion; latest pics*

From Prez John Chase:

"The final finishes on the court surfaces are scheduled to be done
within the week. Meanwhile the landscaping is looking great!"

From GM Gaston, the pics:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/072008/Cafe072008.htm

Best regards,

Stu Schwartz
 

P.S. I look forward to seeing any owners who'll be able to make this weekend's Fri @ 1 PM Budget Meeting or Sat @ 9 AM Board meeting.  (The meetings will be held off-site at the nearby Central Florida Hotel & Motel Aass'n located at 7380 Sand Lake Rd - Suite 300, Orlando, FL.  I'm hoping there'll be a construction sites tour sometime on Fri or Sat so we can see the progress to the new Cafe Pointe and the new recreation area in person.


----------



## pedro47

Mr. Pres. can you recommend to Diamond Resort International to have a meeting for Resort Managers only to discuss best practices on running a timeshare resort?  Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo

*V. R. I.*




pedro47 said:


> Mr. Pres. can you recommend to Diamond Resort International to have a meeting for Resort Managers only to discuss best practices on running a timeshare resort?


It's not that Diamond & the other timeshare companies don't know good resort management practices or don't care.  It's more that timeshare companies across the board have different interests & motivations from those of owner-controlled & independently managed timeshare resorts. 

Diamond is in business to make big bux for the benefit of whoever owns the company -- either Mr. Diamond personally or all the various stockholders in Diamond Timeshare Co.  That means Job 1 is _Sell Timeshares_.  Job 2 is also _Sell Timeshares_.  Ditto Job 3 & Job 4 & so on & so forth right on down the line. 

While the timeshare company is calling the shots with _Selling Timeshares_ as the main goal, they also have to operate the timeshares -- but only just well enough to keep people from complaining, & also as cheaply as possible so that the maintenance fee amounts won't scare off the customers. 

Who cares if the Reserve Fund has enough money in it?  By the time Reserve Fund money is needed for scheduled renovations, etc., resort management will be somebody else's problem. 

By contrast, independent owner-controlled timeshare resorts are in business to provide a quality resort-interval ownership experience to each owner at the resort, & to do so as economically & efficiently as they are able to manage, seeing to it that every dollar due is collected & that every dollar spent returns value to the regular, walking-around timeshare-week owners. 

Those 2 aims are not mutually exclusive, but they don't overlap 100%, either.  

I hear some timeshare companies run their own resort management operations, either as corporate divisions or as wholly owned subsidiaries.   Plus, there are professional timeshare resort management companies out there that work under contract to independent owner-controlled HOA-BODs.  

Both Cypress Pointe timeshares -- Phase One & Phase Two -- are out from under resort management companies run by timeshare companies & both have resort operation & management contracts with VRI (Vacation Resorts International), an independent resort management company that's been doing a good job at both phases for as long as I've had any connection with Cypress Pointe. 

_Full Disclosure_ --  I am not the prez.  I'm just a regular walking around doofus who's owned resale units at various Cypress Pointe phases since 2002. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*Free courses in management?*



pedro47 said:


> Mr. Pres. can you recommend to Diamond Resort International to have a meeting for Resort Managers only to discuss best practices on running a timeshare resort?  Thanks



Alan covered it rather well. Our history with developer based management resulted in the disaster we suffered through back in 2000-2001. 

At the time we had the management firm supplying the manager for the resort. He/she was employed by the management, not the resort. The result was a never ending turnover with, as I recall, the longest term being 18 months - most lasted 6-9 months. Needless to say there was no continuity and we were always "training" a new manager. They always had the excuse that they hadn't had time to get things right. Some were most likely highly qualified but they never really had a chance. 

When we changed management in September 2001 the first thing we did was to make the manager our employee. We stopped sharing the position with CPGV.  We hired Gaston Correa that October and to this day he is in that spot. It was one of the key moves that turned the resort around. His loyalty is to the resort/Association and he is not afraid to butt heads with our very qualified and well performing independent management firm (VRI). But as an independent resort whats best for us may not be best for VRI. Not our problem. And its (so far) never been a problem.  We (the Association/Board) run the show.  VRI suggests things but we are under no obligation to do it their way. 

So I have no doubt that Diamond still has qualified resort managers - some highly regarded - but they have kept them as Diamond employees. You can guess where the number one loyalty lies.  I can't blame them - satisfy whoever writes your check.  I doubt they need training on resort operations. But they may not have the free hand we grant our manager to operate things his way with our oversight.  While we're happy to share his expertise I don't expect that they would welcome that offer.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Corn Pone Opinions.*




timeos2 said:


> I can't blame them - satisfy whoever writes your check.


Or as Mark Twain put it, _Show Me Where A Man Gets His Corn Pone & I'll Tell You What His 'Pinions Is_.





timeos2 said:


> We hired Gaston Correa that October and to this day he is in that spot.


I had the privilege of meeting Mr. Correa face to face once or twice, & even had a memorable sit-down conversation with him in his office when Cypress Pointe Phase One was re-doing the main lobby & check-in area of the clubhouse.  Gaston was specially proud of the polished granite he had picked out, & he showed me a sample in his office.  (Oddly, I have not [yet] met John Chase face to face.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Big August Update on Rec area, Cafe and Clubhouse!*

OK, management has been busy on many things as you may have read elsewhere, but it's been about 2 weeks  and we now have, courtesy of GM Gaston,  new progress photos of the Recreation area, the Cafe and the Clubhouse.  

With new permits now in place, the Cafe is really progressing now.  

And I do mean LOTS of photos, so please be patient and allow time for this link to fully load!

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/081608/Cafe081608.htm


Yours for exellence at Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Exellence update!!! You have an outstanding Resort Mgr at CYP I.

Will see you in Feb 09.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Storm Warning.*

Cypress Pointe is getting ready for some heavy weather.  

Check out these pictures (posted at the resort's web site). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

I am praying the storm will pass the Orlando area.


----------



## Stu

*The Work Must Go On, In Spite of Fay!*

While construction on the Rec Area and Cafe moves along, yet another construction project has begun (repaving parking lots and driveways), even as they dry out from Fay!   

Make sure you have your overalls on before viewing these!

Here's GM Gaston's latest pix:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/082708/Cafe082708.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Happy Labor Day Weekend from Cypress Pointe!*

From Prez John Chase:

The last of the updates in photos before the Labor Day weekend 
(with thanks to GM Gaston for the great photos.):

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/082908/Cafe082908.htm

Up for next 2 weeks:

- Start of the Gazebo Construction (pending Fire Dept permit approval)

- Installation of fencing around Recreation / Picnic area

- Ceilings and floor marble in Cafe - finish walls and counter areas

- Equipment installation in Cafe

- Ongoing repaving of all driveways and parking areas

Currently the Recreation / Picnic area is scheduled for opening 9/20
(except for Gas Grills to be installed later in the fall)  

Cafe soft opening week of 9/22 - Grand opening October 2008.   

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

I liked that sign for the CYP I owners that stated "No Special Assessment."


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Something About The Company Name Sounds Familiar.*




pedro47 said:


> I liked that sign for the CYP I owners that stated "No Special Assessment."


Me too.  Too bad we can't say the same about Phase Two.  So it goes. 





-- hotlinked --​
( Nice calligraphic lettering, eh ? )

Meanwhile, I can't help wondering whether the guys shown installing the plate glass are in cahoots with the timeshare company.

Diamond Glass Co. 

Diamond Resorts Inc. 





-- hotlinked -- ​Coincidence ? 

I hope so. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*We had our SA(s) now we enjoy the plan working as designed*



AwayWeGo said:


> Me too.  Too bad we can't say the same about Phase Two.  So it goes.
> 
> Meanwhile, I can't help wondering whether the guys shown installing the plate glass are in cahoots with the timeshare company.
> 
> Diamond Glass Company.
> 
> Diamond Resorts Inc.
> 
> Coincidence ?
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan - I looked at that and never connected the two!  No relation (as far as we know).   

Phase 2 - CPGV - has their own set of BIG projects underway including their laundry / maintenance building already well along, the move of the tennis court and new shuffleboard courts (nearly complete) and soon the start of the full unit renovations. Some pictures of that work here. As we had to do in 2004 when CPR did their first full unit renovation the money had to come from a special assessment as past collections simply hadn't been set to an adequate level.  And just as CPR did in 2004 the Board of CPGV is looking at the long term and setting fees going forward that should prevent the problem from occurring again.  It can work as the results at CPR show. 

While both sides have great pride in their individual resort we are forever linked in most guests (and some owners) minds as one bigger resort.  No wonder as we share everything except the units. Having both sides of the street the very best they can be is the best for all.  The CPR Board and management supports the CPGV Board in the tough decision to do the best thing for the resort and its owners by getting the money needed to do the upgrades as they have always supported us.  We're a few years ahead in implementing our plan as they didn't get started as soon as we did due to our 1992 construction start - theirs was 1995.  The turnover to owner control also came 3 to 4 years after ours. 

My long winded way of saying we're not trying to denigrate CPGV for the recent SA they needed but that we sympathize with that need and have gone through it ourselves (twice).  But now we can proudly state that thanks to those assessments and a successful followup plan for proper reserve and operational funding we can safely state that the next unit renovation at CPR will not require a special assessment. It is very important that our owners, who have been so supportive of the Board and management during the renaissance of CPR, know that going in.  It is my opinion that when the NEXT CPGV renovation cycle rolls around, thanks to the hard work of that Board and management, CPGV owners will also hear a similar message.


----------



## pedro47

Sounds like that "not" being a part of big brother has improved the overall operation of both resorts.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Here's Hoping.*




pedro47 said:


> Sounds like that being a part of big brother has improved the overall operation of both resorts.


I would like to think that the Phase Two leadership is paying attention & following the vicarious example of Phase One. 

That is, there's no need to learn everything the hard way when there's a successful guide close at hand that's already been there & done that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Waste Not & Want Not.*




timeos2 said:


> CPGV - has their own set of BIG projects underway including their laundry / maintenance building


 Phase I has its newish R.A.L.P.H. Building -- _Repairs And Laundry Plus Housekeeping_. 

Phase II is putting up its own companion on-site facility, the A.L.I.C.E. Building -- _All Laundry Items Cleaned Efficiently_. 

The financial savings from laundering all towels, sheets, bedspreads, etc., in house instead of sending them out at great expense will be significant, on both sides of the street. 

It is possible -- not certain at this stage, but not impossible -- that there could be an added environmental bonus from doing laundry on the premises.  

The county recently placed limits on landscape irrigation, except when reclaimed water is used.  The Disney complex, for example, can irrigate everything on their jynormous site to a fare-thee-well using reclaimed effluent from the Reedy Creek Improvement District's sewage treatment plant (located right over there close to the Orange Lake timeshare).  Cypress Point I & II, with minimal facility modifications, ought to be able to "reclaim" the on-site laundry rinse water for landscape irrigations purposes, no ? 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Photos Post-Hanna/Pre-Ike + Bonus Pix of New Ass'n Model!*

Hi everyone!

  Well I was headed for Myrtle Beach but due to Hanna, we decided to change everything att he last minute and tomorrow we're off to Jackson ole WY and the Grand Teton and Yellowstone National Parks.  So we're huddled in at the JFK Ramada for (hopefully) the first flight out tomorrow a.m.  In the meantime, with nothing worth watching on TV, I broke out the laptop and now provide you with this update!

Thanks to GM Gaston we have ongoing pix of the new Rec Area fencing and forever wild forbidden area (kinda like the Federation/Romulan Neutral Zone).  Also the color scheme for the new Cafe Pointe is shown.

As a bonus, we now get to see the beginning of construction of the new Association model unit for the upcoming 2010/2011 major renovation (which is fully funded from the CPR Phase 1 Reserve Account as it should be, with NO Special Assessment, for those of you who hadn't heard that tidbit yet!).  See all at:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/090608/Cafe090608.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

There are some new update photos of Cypress Pointe Cafe and Recreation projects dated 9/12/2008.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Whoa! That's Outstanding.*




pedro47 said:


> There are some new update photos of Cypress Pointe Cafe and Recreation projects dated 9/12/2008.


Thanks for the update, Pedro. 

Click here to see the pix. 

Is Cypress Pointe a great timeshare or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*The gazebo rises at Cypress Pointe Recreation/picnic area*

The new gazebo has started to rise at the entrance to the recreation/picnic area at Cypress Pointe Resort.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Whussup With The Phase One Gazebo ?*




timeos2 said:


> The new gazebo has started to rise at the entrance to the recreation/picnic area at Cypress Pointe Resort.


Will the new gazebo, when completed, be among the Phase I facilities that everybody gets to use while staying at either Phase I or Phase II  ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*Its available to all*



AwayWeGo said:


> Will the new gazebo, when completed, be among the Phase I facilities that everybody gets to use while staying at either Phase I or Phase II  ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Absolutely shared.  Our standing agreement between the two Associations says that all common areas - existing or newly created - are to be available to all owners/guests.  At some time I suppose a unique area with limited access could be created for one side or the other owners/guests only but, so far, that hasn't occurred.  Plan on enjoying the new recreation / picnic area and all its features no matter which Cypress Pointe unit you enjoy.


----------



## Stu

*Cafe Pointe Opening Day Tentatively 3 Oct 08!!!*

From CPR GM Gaston: 

We passed the final electrical inspection from the county today in the
Cafe. Now the general contractor calls for the Fire Department to set
the inspection, they have 48 hrs to answer and hopefully the
inspection will be done Monday.

After that, the final building inspection is expected for Wednesday next
week.  We will then start training officially and open toward the end of the week.  Planned opening is Friday, October 3, 2008!  

See the photos here:

*http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/092608/Cafe092608.htm*

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Stu, the new cafe is located in the main building/reservation complex correct?


----------



## timeos2

*Relax by the pool with a cappuccino*



pedro47 said:


> Stu, the new cafe is located in the main building/reservation complex correct?



It is located on the outside of the Clubhouse facing the Volcano Pool where the former pizza shack/snack bar/convenience store used to be.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Free Cafe Pointe Coffee . . .*




Stu said:


> Now the general contractor calls for the Fire Department to set the inspection, they have 48 hrs to answer and hopefully the inspection will be done Monday.


. . . for the Fire Chief & all the firefighters. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Spy Photos of CPR Renovation Model Suite!!!*

Latest from Association Prez John Chase:

"Here are some cell phone pictures (thanks Stu!) from the new 2010
model we just got to see this past weekend:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/101108Model/Model101108.htm

While we think we can afford most of what we saw there may be some
changes and costs we have to save.  Let's hear what you like and don't
like so the decisions can reflect what the owners really want to see.
The pictures cannot do it justice - but for now it's the best we have.
Walking into the unit it is simply stunning and it seems to create a
completely new resort.

Remember this is a whole new direction reflecting the resorts being
built today and getting CPR ready to compete for the next 6-8 years.
It is a change from our original Caribbean look and bright colors toward a
more subdued but still colorful and tropical unit look. We also wanted
to get best use out of the available space. It seems to have
accomplished all our goals."

There will be professional photos taken, but this is what we have for now.  The pro photos will better convey the true colors of the interior and will be posted as soon as we get them.

BTW, John didn't mention it, but all of the ceiling fans have also been replaced.  The new fans are quiet, handsome and come with wall-mounted, portable remote control units as well.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Lock-out room unit looks very nice; good job on the lock-out bathroom;
I liked the grantie around the master bedtoom bath tub area,
living room, dining room and guest room I would give a solid 9.0.
Everything looks very nice.


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding photos  !!!!


----------



## CharlesS

pedro47 said:


> Outstanding photos  !!!!


And taken with a cell phone no less!!!!
Charles


----------



## Stu

*Café Pointe*

Here is the proclamation from Gaston we've been waiting for...

"TO: 	ALL GUESTS

FROM:	Cypress Pointe Resort

SUBJECT:	Café Pointe

We are proud to report that our new addition, Café Pointe, has officially opened for business on Friday October 24, 2008.

Café Pointe is located in the Club House in front of the Volcano Pool.

Our Board of Director invites you to visit Café Pointe and taste the variety of coffee, tea, and pastries offered.

Cordially,

Gaston Correa
General Manager"

Coming soon, the official opening of the new recreation center, followed later by the installation of gas grills at its picnic area!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## littlestar

Wow, Stu, the new decor looks terrific. When we had a unit at Cypress Pointe last year my sister-in-law didn't like the "no door" on the bathroom thing - so that's terrific that will be fixed in the future.

I really like the colors because they are still light and tropical (not too dark like a lot of the remodels are now). Although I like the present colors, too. But the new color scheme looks very classy.


----------



## Stu

*Grand Opening at Cafe Pointe!*

Here are GM Gaston's photos from Opening Day at the long awaited opening of the new Cafe Pointe.  Coming soon, the grand opening of the new (yet unnamed) Recreation Area.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/102408/Cafe102408.htm

Best regards,
Su Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Maybe Diamond Resorts Mgt will pick-up this new concept and installed it at Diamond Resorts.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Construction Progress At Phase 2 Also.*

While Cafe Pointe & the gazebo & all the other upgrades are nearing completion at the original Cypress Pointe Resort, they're not exactly standing still over across the street at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.  

It looks like they're just about ready to go with Phase Two's new A.L.I.C.E. Building -- _All Laundry Items Cleaned Efficiently_. 

I think of that a counterpart to the newish R.A.L.P.H. Building at Phase One --_ Repairs And Laundry Plus Housekeeping_. 

It would be nice if the planners & engineers could figure out a way to use recycled laundry rinse water from the R.A.L.P.H. Building & the A.L.I.C.E. Building for landscape irrigation on site.  Otherwise, both timeshares may run into problems keeping everything green while complying with new county restrictions on landscape irrigation using non-recycled water.  

Would recycling the laundry water that way allow the timeshares to get a break on utility rates for sewer service?  If so, that would be an ongoing economy that could help offset installation costs for a wastewater recycling system.  

Phase I is already using power-saving compact fluorescent bulbs instead of old fashioned incandescent light bulbs.  Nothing wrong with exploring all sorts of other ways to provide good service & luxury surroundings while saving money & helping the environment. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AKE

Yes the power-saving compact fluorescent bulbs are a great idea but follow-up seems to indicate flaws... i.e. they dont last anywhere as long as they are advertised (I can vouch for that one) AND the are big polluters with the mercury (I think that this is the correct one) that they contain... very few people recycle them (and there are even fewer spots to take them for recycling) ... rather people throw them out with the trash which pollutes the landfills and the underground water supply (and realistically, I cant see people storing the burnt out ones until they can easily find somewhere to recycle them).


----------



## Stu

Most counties or municipalities have recycling centers that take these bulbs as part of their recycling services.  People just have to USE them and not be lazy.  

Also, when my LARGE PRINT 7 year bulb died last month, I called the Manufacturer to complain. Its Customer Service Tech told me to read the package labeling closely.  In fact, it said "up to 7 YEARS", not 7 YEARS.  Lower down in fine print it stated that usage was guaranteed for a "minimum of 1.5 years."
The Tech went on to say that they would not refund me any money if the bulb was over 1.5 years old, but they would reimburse me up to $2 in return postage if I would send the bulb back to them so they could perhaps see why the bulb didn't last longer, as part of their QC process.

I declined and off to recycling it went.  To be fair, I replaced over 30 incandescent bulbs with CFL bulbs in 2005, and since then, only 2 have died.
(The State of NJ's DOE  had a special program in 2005 with T/Eleven Co. which significanly subsidized the cost of most CFL bulbs to a dollar while supplies lasted.)

The big problem with CFL bulbs at CPR was the number of them being taken by guests!  (GM Gaston has added them to the maintenance staff's inventory checklist and any CFL bulbs that "walk away" now will be automatically charged to the guest's credit card.)

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## carl2591

hay stu,,
how about buying the CF bulbs in bulk and make them available for sale to owners, exchangers etc so to prevent walk offs of bulbs.. I know lots of people are not going to try "new" technology unless they are forced sorta,, like when they check in and a day or so later realize they have been using CFL and say to them self..  

"self,, they are not so bad and will last longer, give off more light with less watts and help with reducing energy cost.. and the front desk is selling them CHEAP to boot... let get a couple and take back home and not steal,  eh borrow the ones here.."

ps: it works better is the "walk off" price is 12 times higher than the front desk price..kinda makes it a better deal to buy after trying..


great job at the resort.. I look forward to returning soon..


just my 1.2 watts putting off the equivalent of 10 watts of regular light.. + -


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Ribbon Cutting Photo.*




Stu said:


> Here are GM Gaston's photos from Opening Day at the long awaited opening of the new Cafe Pointe.


I would like to see a photograph showing Resort General Manager Gaston Correa & HOA-BOD Prez. John Chase toasting each other with steaming mugs of java as they sip the ceremonial 1st cups of coffee brewed at _Cafe Pointe_. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## barndweller

*Great Resort!!*

Just got home after a 3 night stay at CPR and we are impressed. It was our first visit to Cypress Point, booked with Diamond points as a follow up to our week on a Disney cruise. We arrived well before noon and were amazed when the desk staff gave us a warm welcome & handed us the keys to our 3 bedroom unit. Try getting an early check-in like that at the fancy smancy big name brand resorts! Hah! Fat chance.

We strolled the entire complex, phase I and II, and were very impressed. The location is perfect and the units and grounds are really nice. The kitchen was well equiped, the beds comfy, the linens in great condition and everything in good working order. The one exception (the fan on the patio) was fixed almost immediately. The new cafe is a nice addition. The little store at the GrandVillas is amazingly well stocked. We saw a display board in the check-in lobby showing the new decor fabrics with a palm tree motif and tropical yet subtle colors, very pleasing. Kudos to the board and the great staff for such a nice resort. I do have to admit that the open bathroom plan is a bit odd and might be off-putting to some but we are pretty laid back old hippy types from California so we didn't have a problem with it. We missed having barbeques but I read here that they will be added soon. 

You can bet a whole ballot box full of hanging chads that we'll happily stay here again the next time we find ourselves in Florida. Cypress Point rates a gold crown/golden pineapple thingy on our scale! Sure wish I could say the same for the confusing maze of signs at the airport! I think we used 5 gallons of gas trying to find our way to the car return place in the dark wee hours of the morning!


----------



## Stu

*Pro photo album of Model unit and rec area*

From Prez John Chase:

"We have just posted the full selection of 228 professional photos
taken of the second 2010 Unit model, the Recreation and Picnic area,
the Cafe and a few random shots around the resort.

These will really give you a feel for the beauty of the new look as
well as some of the details the photographer obviously appreciated.
Take a gander here:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/110508/Photo Web Gallery/index.htm

To start the slide show click on the first photo then use the
arrows on screen to see it all. "

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

One word "Outstanding !!!!!"     This looks like a brand new resort.  Outstanding, Outstanding !!!!! Gold Crown Resort~~!!!!! Five Star Resort ~~!!!


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding !!!!  Outstanding !!!!


----------



## Stu

*Night photos under the lights at new CPR Rec Area*

Please go see these great night shots by Gaston at:

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/111508/Rec111508.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Director &  Treasurer


----------



## pedro47

Gaston is an outstanding resort manager.   How many other Diamond Resorts managers have taken the time to post any pictures to their HOA Board President or HOA members?

Also, thank you Stu for posting all the changes to your resort inthe past years.

Guess what your resort completes their projects in a timely manner.


----------



## Stu

*New Recreation Area Officially Opened 21 Nov 2008!*

Good Riddance Sales Trailers, Hello Recreation & Picnic Area!!!

For a Bird's Eye View:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/110508/Photo Web Gallery/images/VR7R2299.jpg

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Quick Update*

The last piece of the new Recreation Area work will be the addition in its picnic area of new gas BBQ grills, replacing the old charcoal grills that were behind each residence building.  (No more having to buy and lug charcoal!)The Picnic area has separate color-matched picnic tables/benches, and the idea is there will be color-coordinated BBQ grills to match each table, so there is no doubt which grill is for which table.

I visited the newly opened Cafe Pointe this past weekend, and it's great.  Besides the Joffrey's Brand Coffee selections, there are huge, delicious Danish, Jimmy Dean microwaveable breakfast sandwiches, deli sandwiches, frozen drinks (samples of which were handed out during check-in this past weekend) and much more.

Upcoming construction now being planned is: Renovating the game room with more and newer games including games that offer coupons for prize redemption; expanded Gift Pointe shop which will include more gifts, another internet station, and perhaps the prize redemption center for the game room; and the renovatioin of the pool-side bathroom building.  More details on this as decisions and plans are finalized

Also, on 12/7/2008, a brief, but significant, announcement from the Prez John Chase:

"We are pleased to announce that Cypress Pointe Resort has once again achieved RCI Silver Crown ranking for 2009. We strive to be the best and hope all our RCI guests find a level "5" experience on every visit."

Stay tuned for more!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Parking lot next*

Not as sexy as our recent completed projects, but still needed...

A reprint of the recent paving announcement follows.

"12/20/08 Special Announcement to all Owners and Guests

From January 4 - 12 (weather permitting) the parking areas will be undergoing a repaving. Please pay attention to temporary parking restrictions and areas closed for the repaving process.

Minimal disruption is anticipated although parking nearest your building may be temporary prohibited during the work. We thank you for your cooperation."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Jazzing Up The Repaving Project.*

The new parking lot paving project can be spiced up a little by using fluorescent hi-visibility orange & chartreuse striping paints instead of those boring yellow & white parking space stripes. 

It's a Disney area timeshare resort.  Come on, let's live a little. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*New CPR related thread  at Buying, Selling & Exchanging*

For those that are interested in anything CPR (thers's a few out there!) there is a new CPR-related thread at TUG's Buying, Selling & Exchanging BBS regarding recent deeded-back weeks now Association-owned diamond-season units being offered for sale at bargain prices for current paid up owners and TUG members.  If interested, feel free to check out the notice out at:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88117

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Paving of all driveways and parking spaces underway*

From CPR Ass'n Prez John Chase:

"The repaving that carried over from 2008 is underway during the
traditional January lull. This is the first repaving of the parking
areas and driveways since the resort was built in 1993.

See the early work underway yesterday:

*http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/010609/Pave010609.htm*

NOTE: Guests and employees are temporarily prohibited from parking in
the work area. The restricted area will move around as work progresses."

The project, the first complete repaving since the resort opened 15 years ago,  is expected to take abut 7-10 days to complete, weather permitting.  (It should only be a minor inconvenience to those who checked in last weekend or those who are checking in this coming weekend.)

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The "Wow!" Factor Is Back At Cypress Pointe.*

The new parking lot paving & striping came out great. 

The new gazebo & picnic area & shuffleboard court & basketball court are outstanding. 

The tennis court looks professional. 

Cafe Pointe is just as nice as StarBux -- maybe nicer. 

The lobby & check-in area look just like The Ritz. 

The display model unit is simply dazzling -- both sides of the lock-off are rich, plush, sumptuous, comfortable, practical, beautiful. 

No doubt refinements & economies will take place before final plans are good to go for refurbishment & renovation of all the units in all the buildings. 

Even so, the _Wow!_ factor is back, bigtime. 

The whole place looks beautiful. 

Hats off to the HOA-BOD. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*And now yet another new CPR improvement project!*

Reprinted from CPR Association Prez John Chase:

"One of the major improvements to make the 2nd bedroom more usable and
traditional in appearance is a change from the blank door now installed for
emergency exit purposes to a fire code approved window. For the first time
the rooms will have outside light and a much more home like feel with a regular window.

The first trial installation of that improvement is now underway in the second
model. Gaston has provided a few pictures of the early progress:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/012209/012209.htm

As the plans for the 2010/11 full unit renovation get firmed up more
of this type of preliminary work will be scheduled. Everything we can
accomplish outside of the major unit closure for the main renovation
improve the chances of of staying on schedule. It is a great concern
that unlike the 2004/5 work we no longer have the unwanted "luxury" of
unpaid weeks to simply take off line for renovation/repair work. Now
more than ever in resort history every week has a paid up owner. We
have to work around the limited available maintenance weeks built into
the system. For that, and cost reasons, we may also choose to do the
floor tile, built in cabinets, counter tops and other building
improvements separately from the "soft" work (furnishings, drapes,
carpet, etc). 

Again the exact plans are not final yet and we will strive to keep
owners posted as things progress."


Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Improving That "A" Unit Small Bedroom.*

For sure, an attractive & code-compliant window will beautify the 2nd bedroom in the Phase One "A" units -- a major improvement over the original design.  

Plus, the full size (double) bed in the prototype display unit small bedroom is another significant upgrade -- a whole new look for what formerly was pretty much just a kiddie bedroom. 

The resort manager pointed out that a queen bed  would extend only 3 inches wider on each side than the width of the full bed -- & clearly there's enough space in that room to accommodate the extra 3 inches per side. 

The Chief Of Staff said that either way -- i.e., queen bed or full bed -- it would be helpful to add a small wall-mounted mini-shelf on at least 1 side of the full/queen bed, with just enough convenient surface for a pair of eyeglasses & the TV remote control. 

In view of all the recent resort improvements, including energy-saving twisty light bulbs in place of those old energy-wasting incandescent bulbs, I'm wondering now whether the resort manager would be interested in phasing out the old Mr. Coffees in the units & replacing those as they wear out with energy-saving drip coffee makers.  

Click here for a recent TUG-BBS entry on the subject of energy-saving timeshare coffee makers. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## malyons

i'm sure this isn't the best place for this question, but you guys seem to be clear experts on this resort.  we have the opportunity to trade into a 3BR unit at CYO for our planned trip in Dec 09.  My question is this:  is/are the pool(s) heated? Just wondering if we can get some swimming in if it ends up being in the 60's or low 70's like it was in Florida this week.  Any chance there is an indoor pool at the resort?  We will have a 3year old and I'm just curious as to what activities might be available to her on days we don't do the parks.  Sounds like this resort has a lot of great things going for it, I really hope this works out for us.  TIA!


----------



## Stu

CYO and CYN in II's Resort Directory both represent Cypress Pointe Resort and the suites assigned under either code are identical. The difference between the codes is the entity through which they were deposited to II. 

There are NO indoor pools at Cypress Pointe Resort (CPR) and CP GrandeVillas (CPGV).  All 3 full-size pools are heated though, and there are outdoor hot whirlpools (not for a 3-yr-old though).  There are wading pools but I don't recall if they are heated or not.  Of the 3 pools, the Volcano pool on-site at CP, while heated, can have chillier spots in the areas nearer the Volcano when the water is "erupting," as the fountain spray tends to make the water cooler due to the evaporative aeration effect.  The 2 smaller pools at CPGV do not have this effect.  (If it gets too cold outside, you can always take your child in the Master bedroom's bath's Jacuzzi-brand tub and adjust the temperature yourself!)

For complete details of what is offered at both CPR and CPGV, check out this comparison webpage: http://cypresspointe.net/phase.html .  Be sure to scroll all the way down as it is a long page with 2 tables.  Although separate resorts, there is a reciprocal use agreement for the guests to use the outside recreational facilities at each resort, and they share the Clubhouse for health room, business/internet kiosks, game room, DVD and VHS movie rental kiosks, guest services (Diamond Resorts), Gift Pointe Shop, Cafe Pointe, our resort mascot Charlie and check-in/check-out.  Full amenities are listed at: http://cypresspointe.net/amenities.html .

Plenty to see, do and eat nearby, see http://cypresspointe.net/attractions.html .  Sample weekly activites list at http://cypresspointe.net/activities.html .

Hope this helps; I know you WILL enjoy your stay should you vacation here.

Maybe we'll see you there, as my wife and I are scheduled to be there Xmas week 2009!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## timeos2

*New heater - new results at CPR*



malyons said:


> i'm sure this isn't the best place for this question, but you guys seem to be clear experts on this resort.  we have the opportunity to trade into a 3BR unit at CYO for our planned trip in Dec 09.  My question is this:  is/are the pool(s) heated? Just wondering if we can get some swimming in if it ends up being in the 60's or low 70's like it was in Florida this week.  Any chance there is an indoor pool at the resort?  We will have a 3year old and I'm just curious as to what activities might be available to her on days we don't do the parks.  Sounds like this resort has a lot of great things going for it, I really hope this works out for us.  TIA!



Great time to ask this question. As Stu mentions in his reply for many years (15 to be exact) one of the negatives on on RCI scores tended to be "pool too cold" in reference to the landmark Volcano pool in Phase 1.  In 2008 the original pool heater gave up the ghost and the Board/Gaston asked for a higher BTU model to replace it. As it turns out the new, much higher BTU model was also slightly smaller than the original (Gaston was afraid it would be larger requiring modification of the mounting area). The unexpected bonus is that now the Volcano pool is THE warmest of the three on site pools (the Turtle pool in Phase 2 held that distinction in the past) despite the "cooling tower" effect of the Volcano eruptions.  In fact it was like bath water the past two weeks while Orlando had lows in the 30's or less.  The final bonus is that our fuel bill has held steady - we aren't paying less but we aren't paying more to have a significantly warmer pool. In fact now that I look we haven't had a single "pool too cold" complaint since the new heater was installed in march 2008. 

So plan on enjoying a nice, warm swim even if the air temperature is slightly on the cool side.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*I. I. Designation For Phase Two.*




Stu said:


> CYO and CYN in II's Resort Directory both represent Cypress Pointe Resort and the suites assigned under either code are identical. The difference between the codes is the entity through which they were deposited to II.


What abbreviation(s) does I-I use for the Grandevillas ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*More II codes*



AwayWeGo said:


> What abbreviation(s) does I-I use for the Grandevillas ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



For Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, Phase 2, the II codes are CYI & CYX.


----------



## Dublin 4

*Wonderful week at Cypress Pointe 1*

Just returned from Florida and had a wonderful stay at Cypress Pointe. 
We have been coming to Orlando for 17 years and every year have stayed in a timeshare resort through RCI. 
CP is by far the best we have visited and really cannot understand how it is rated only silver crown.
Congratulations to all the management team. This quality of resort does not come easily and the amount of work and dedication taken to achieve it is much appreciated.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Resort Improvements.*




Dublin 4 said:


> CP is by far the best we have visited and really cannot understand how it is rated only silver crown.


The Volcano Pool was too cold. 

Now, with the new heater, the Volcano Pool is nice & warm. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*February's miscellaneous work going on at CPR*

Updates on new the Unit 2nd bedroom window, total parking lot repaving and its quality control and new gate/fencing construction in keeping with CPR's original design.  

See it now at: http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/021509/021509.htm

BTW, to any CPR owners out there, PLEASE return your proxies ASAP, thanks!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

STU, I wish some Diamond corporate personnel would read your comments written 02/18/2009.  Enough Said....


----------



## Bajanswife

AwayWeGo said:


> The Volcano Pool was too cold.
> 
> Now, with the new heater, the Volcano Pool is nice & warm.
> 
> Is this a great country or what ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



The volcano pool was freezing in 2007 - I'm so glad it's heated now! That puts CP back on our list!


----------



## spiceycat

okay now you made me upset that I didn't trade to it.

thanks!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Cypress Pointe - Newly Remodeled Two Bedroom Units*

Which RCI code and starting date 
should someone request  in order 
to get a newly remodeled unit as
show in the professional photos

Cypress Pointe Resort (#2750)

Cypress Pointe Grande Villas Resort (#3996)
Cypress Pointe Grand Vilas (#8080)
Vacation Internationale Cypress Pointe Resort (#8646)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Cypress Pointe Is Outstanding.*




Marty Giggard said:


> Which RCI code and starting date
> should someone request  in order
> to get a newly remodeled unit as
> show in the professional photos
> 
> Cypress Pointe Resort (#2750)
> 
> Cypress Pointe Grande Villas Resort (#3996)
> Cypress Pointe Grand Vilas (#8080)
> Vacation Internationale Cypress Pointe Resort (#8646)


The aggressive updating & modernization & renovation activities are going on at Phase One -- #8686 & #2750.

Why there are 2 separate RCI resort I.D. numbers for Cypress Pointe Phase One is a complete mystery. 

Cypress Pointe Phase Two is also undergoing renovations, but I'm unsure where that stands & how far along it is.  (And I also don't know why there are 2 RCI resort I.D. numbers -- #3996 & #8080 -- for Phase Two.  By me 4 RCI numbers for 2 timeshares doesn't make a lot of sense.)

We own Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off units at both phases -- every year at Phase Two & EEY at Phase one.  It's been 2½ years since we checked in for a week at Cypress Pointe -- our October 2006 "surprise" vacation at Phase One, which was very nice.  We were in the guinea pig model unit for the renovations that were about to get underway.  

When we were in Orlando last month (staying at a different timeshare), we visited Cypress Pointe & got an up close & personal look at the prototype model unit for the _next_ round of Phase One renovations -- a _Sky's The Limit_ showcase put together by commercial designers for consideration by the HOA-BOD.  It will be a while before final design decisions are reached.  The bottom line, though, is that the Phase One HOA-BOD is committed to a course of steady improvement of the resort, which is already outstanding as it is. 

Unfortunately from my personal perspective, I am not nearly as tuned in to what's up over at Phase Two.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bajanswife

AwayWeGo said:


> The aggressive updating & modernization & renovation activities are going on at Phase One -- #8686 & #2750.
> 
> Why there are 2 separate RCI resort I.D. numbers for Cypress Pointe Phase One is a complete mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



#8646 is on the Points system, and #2750 is on the Weeks system.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Not Sure About That.*




Bajanswife said:


> #8646 is on the Points system, and #2750 is on the Weeks system.


Within RCI, both Cypress Pointe phases are straight-weeks timeshares (non-points). 

Both phases are also cross-affiliated with I-I, which (far as I know) doesn't have a points system. 

In any case, RCI resort I.D. numbers are _mox nix_ to I-I -- ditto DRI, which I think operates via points-like options of some kind (not sure). 

DRI is Developer Of Record at both phases, but we bought'm resale & steered clear of DRI -- not that anything's wrong with DRI. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bajanswife

AwayWeGo said:


> Within RCI, both Cypress Pointe phases are straight-weeks timeshares (non-points).
> 
> Both phases are also cross-affiliated with I-I, which (far as I know) doesn't have a points system.
> 
> In any case, RCI resort I.D. numbers are _mox nix_ to I-I -- ditto DRI, which I think operates via points-like options of some kind (not sure).
> 
> DRI is Developer Of Record at both phases, but we bought'm resale & steered clear of DRI -- not that anything's wrong with DRI.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



In the rci.com directory, #8646 shows up as a Points resort - it has the Points logo. #2750 doesn't have the Points logo. I didn't see a Points logo on any of the Phase II listings, though.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Vacation Internationale.*




Bajanswife said:


> In the rci.com directory, #8646 shows up as a Points resort - it has the Points logo. #2750 doesn't have the Points logo. I didn't see a Points logo on any of the Phase II listings, though.


Neither Cypress Pointe phase is in RCI Points.  Both are RCI Weeks timeshares -- in addition to being I-I timeshares & DRI timeshares. 

Either that's a mistake at RCI Dot Com or possibly there's some connection between RCI Points & the organization known as Vacation Internationale. 

The "extra" RCI resort I.D. numbers at both Cypress Pointe timeshares -- Phase 1 & Phase 2 -- appear to be connected with Vacation Internationale, whatever that is. 

No harm in dual sets of resort I.D. numbers, except for any confusion that arises in the minds of us doofuses who aren't sufficiently in the know. 

BTW, Vacation Internationale appears to have a connection of some kind with Vacation Resorts International, the resort-management company that operates Cypress Pointe Phase One & Phase Two under contracts with the 2 separate & independent owner-controlled homeowner associations that are in charge of both Cypress Pointe timeshares.  

The more I think I know about timeshares, the more it turns out I actually don't know.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bajanswife

AwayWeGo said:


> Either that's a mistake at RCI Dot Com or possibly there's some connection between RCI Points & the organization known as Vacation Internationale.
> 
> The "extra" RCI resort I.D. numbers at both Cypress Pointe timeshares -- Phase 1 & Phase 2 -- appear to be connected with Vacation Internationale, whatever that is.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I saw that it was Vacation Internationale that was associated with it - that's why I didn't find it at first, it was not listed as Cypress Pointe. Could be that some of the resort is in the Points system, via different management or something, because the Points logo is definitely on #8646? That's what I thought. I'll keep it on my list anyway, in case I'm right. I guess I'll find out for sure when it comes time to exchange!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Points, Shmoynts.*




Bajanswife said:


> I guess I'll find out for sure when it comes time to exchange!


Might not be a problem in any case. 

It's always possible to use RCI Points to get exchange reservations at RCI Weeks timeshares -- a practice decried by some on TUG-BBS as _Raiding The Weeks Inventory_ (not that there's anything wrong with that). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CharlesS

AwayWeGo said:


> It's always possible to use RCI Points to get exchange reservations at RCI Weeks timeshares -- a practice decried by some on TUG-BBS as _Raiding The Weeks Inventory_ (not that there's anything wrong with that).


Not if you are a Points person.  
Charles


----------



## Stu

*Erupting news!  The Volcano gets its color makeover!*

From Prez John Chase:

"The landmark volcano gets a darker color at last:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/022609/022609.htm "

Stu here.  I've been to Hawai'i and this color more closely looks like that of actual volcanic lava, so I'm really pleased that at long last the pool volcano looks somewhat authentic on a mini-scale.  I just hope the paint lasts much longer this time.

And to our CPR owners, PLEASE remember to return your proxy / ballot. We really, really, really need EVERY owner to take part this year (really!). Deadline 3/15/09 for mail or plan to attend the 3/21/09 Annual Meeting. Lets get that vote out. 

I'll be at the resort on Friday and Saturday, March 20 and 21, for the Annual Owners meeting and the 2 Board meetings, so fellow owners, if you're in the area, please stop by and say "hello", or join us! 

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Director & Treasurer,
CPR@LBV Condo. Ass'n


----------



## Stu

A couple more photos have been added as the volcano repainting is now complete and the volcano is back in operation.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/022609/022609.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*CPR Starts First Total Landscape Renovation Project!*

Just released form Prez John Chase (some editing/paraphrasing was done):

The first day of work on the total landscape renovation project was Monday,
3/16/09.  This is the first total renovation / upgrade since the 
original design and installation during Resort construction in 1992-1995. The 
original plantings have been maintained, pruned, and in some cases,  
removed over the years as they aged and grew. The new plan utilizes 
as many of the existing plants as possible and keeps all but one 
(damaged) tree. 

As an interesting side note, the original estimate for this work was 
twice the budgeted amount for 2009. The plan was to use operating 
surplus money from 2009 and 2010 to fund the project over two years. 
But when the request for proposals were returned, the current economic 
slump apparently helped push the total cost down to under 50% of the original estimated amount!!

After verifying the qualifications of the bidders, the contract was awarded to complete the Full Project at one time in 2009 at slightly less than the 2009 budgeted amount, which was only for about one=half of the project! 

CPR also changed its ongoing maintenance contract to the same low bidder for 18 months to extend the warranty on the new plantings,  Thus having the responsibility all in one place, thus avoiding finger pointing between two contractors., the installer and the ongaoing maintenance company.

Photos of the work near Building 1 gets underway:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/031609/031609.htm

The project will continue around the full resort over the next 6-9 months. 
Minimal disruption for guests is anticipated as all work occurs 
between 9:30AM - 5PM and only on the exterior of the buildings. "

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

I wish Powhatan and Greensprings resorts had the same objectives as CYP.


----------



## pedro47

Stu, we are looking at booking CYP I for the summer for an AAU basketball event.  For the first time the three (3) bedroom units are listed separate/split.  They are showing as a two (2) bedroom unit and a one (1) bedroom unit.  They are split. Why ?

The unit split are showing up under the DRI web site.  There is a difference point value for the two (2) and one (1) bedroom units.


----------



## pedro47

Good morning, Why is DRI splitting up CYP I three bedroom unit into a two bedroom and a one bedroom unit?


----------



## timeos2

*It may be a supply / demand issue*



pedro47 said:


> Good morning, Why is DRI splitting up CYP I three bedroom unit into a two bedroom and a one bedroom unit?



We can only guess as DRI has control over their own inventory from CPR /CPGV.  They may see a value to only offering a 3 bedroom in some use periods and forcing the split to 1 / 2 bedrooms in others (which may or may not result in a higher total point value required).  I have seen where from dates x/xx/xx only 3 bedroom units at YYYY points are on the available list while for Z/ZZ/ZZ dates has only 1 and 2 bedroom units listed requiring two reservations to obtain a full 3 bedroom unit. In general the points required during the periods that only 3 bedroom units show up seem to be lower than those that show both 1 & 2 bedroom choices.  So it does occur under the DRI rules - exactly why they choose to do that I'm not sure of.


----------



## Stu

*New landscaping photos are in!*

Click below to see the considerable progress on the new total resort re- landscaping project:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/040809/040809.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz

P.S.  Congratulations to Chris Thimes and Ralph Owens on their recent re-election to the Association BOD!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Whoa!  That's Gorgeous!*

Makes me proud to be an owner. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

The owner's of this resort should be very proud of the HOA Board and the Resort  Manager's (CYP I & II) for an "Outstanding Job for running this Resort."

To Stu and Timeos2, I would like to nominate both of you for a T/S Academy Award Oscar for the outstanding service in overseeing this resort operations over the past years.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*I Second That Nomination.*




pedro47 said:


> To Stu and Timeos2, I would like to nominate both of you for a T/S Academy Award Oscar for the outstanding service in overseeing this resort operations over the past years.


_Hear, hear ! _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dwmantz

Am at CP2 right now, completing a week stay with the whole family.  Everything at both complexes is looking better than we've ever seen it!  Pools, buildings, everything looks fabulous.  Kids absolutely love the refinished volcano.  Funny enough, but the CP1 pool might be too hot!

After years of staying at CP2, we've purchased several resale units at Grand Beach down the road.  The wife and I think its that much nicer, but the kids will miss the volcano.  The only saving grace with the kids is the beach front and hammocks to play in at GB.


----------



## mmthomas

*CP WiFi?*

What is the cost of WiFi at Cypress Pointe?

Is it a priemier roaming location for ATT WiFi?


----------



## timeos2

mmthomas said:


> What is the cost of WiFi at Cypress Pointe?
> 
> Is it a priemier roaming location for ATT WiFi?



$4.95 / day OR $19.95 / week. 

Not an AT&T premier location (what does that involve?) that I am aware.


----------



## LynnW

What exactly is the difference between Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe Grande Villas? We decided to take our 3 youngest grandkids to Disney next Feb and I got lucky last Thursday night and grabbed Disney Boardwalk Villas for Feb 7th. We are sending them home on Feb 14th and are looking for a second week for just the 2 of us. Being presidents week there is not a lot available but I am seeing Cypress Pointe Grande Villas. Would this be a good choice. There is a 3 bedroom available at Cypress Pointe but that doesn't make sense for only 2 people. Would we be happy with Grande Villas?

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Cypress Pointe Is Outstanding -- Both Phases.*




LynnW said:


> What exactly is the difference between Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe Grande Villas?


Cypress Pointe Resort = Phase One. 

Cypress Pointe Grande Villas = Phase Two. 

They are side by side, right across the street from each other.  Click here for a Google map showing the location. 





-- hotlinked --​
The condo buildings identified by numbers are Phase 1.  The condo buildings identified by letters are Phase 2. 

(The Phase 1 building marked "Administration" is _gone_ -- replaced by an attractive recreational area.) 

The main physical difference between Phase One & Phase Two is in their respective 1BR "B" units.  In Phase One, it's a nice king-bed master suite with luxury bathroom & minimal kitchen facilities (mini-fridge, microwave, Mr. Coffee).  In Phase Two it's a nice queen-bed master suite with luxury bath plus a mini-kitchen lacking only a dishwasher to be considered a full kitchen -- you know, apartment-size range, apartment-size fridge, kitchen sink, kitchen cabinets, microwave, Mr. Coffee, & dinnerware, etc., for 2, plus a smallish breakfast table with 2 chairs. 

Another small detail is that all the Phase 2 condo buildings have elevators & all the Phase 1 condo buildings are 3-story walk-ups. 

Owners & renters & exchange guests at Phase I get to use all the recreational facilities & amenities over at Phase II & vice versa.  Check-in for both phases is in the main lobby of the Phase I clubhouse (marked *X* in the diagram). 

We like both Cypress Pointe phases so well that we own Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off units on both sides of the street.  Both timeshares are independently managed by owner-controlled HOA-BODs. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*Some differences for sure*



LynnW said:


> What exactly is the difference between Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe Grande Villas? We decided to take our 3 youngest grandkids to Disney next Feb and I got lucky last Thursday night and grabbed Disney Boardwalk Villas for Feb 7th. We are sending them home on Feb 14th and are looking for a second week for just the 2 of us. Being presidents week there is not a lot available but I am seeing Cypress Pointe Grande Villas. Would this be a good choice. There is a 3 bedroom available at Cypress Pointe but that doesn't make sense for only 2 people. Would we be happy with Grande Villas?
> 
> Lynn



Alan did a good comparison. See the full list on the web.  

A couple other tidbits. CPR is a Silver Crown ranked resort - CPGV is unranked. The units at CPR are actually newer than those at CPGV as they were all renovated in 2004-5. CPGV is just starting renovations on the 1 bedroom side.  The second bedroom at CPR has a twin bed and a trundle while CPGV has 2 twins (but no television).  

Both are very nice, share a great location and you should be happy either place. For us the true "Cypress Pointe experience" will always be at Phase 1 as it is closest to the original idea for the resort. Some things in Phase 2 are pluses - such as the elevators if you really need them and more units facing the pools (but parking further from the units).


----------



## LynnW

Thanks to both of you! I put a 2 bedroom at Grande Villas on hold so I guess I'll confirm it. Since I'm using RCI Points it's a great deal for only 38,000 pts.
We'll probably be so tired after a week at Disney we'll just want to relax and maybe play a couple of games of golf.

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Mini-Golf On-Site At The Grande Villas.*




LynnW said:


> Thanks to both of you! I put a 2 bedroom at Grande Villas on hold so I guess I'll confirm it. Since I'm using RCI Points it's a great deal for only 38,000 pts.
> We'll probably be so tired after a week at Disney we'll just want to relax and maybe play a couple of games of golf.


Cypress Pointe Grande Villas has mini-golf right there on the landscaped grounds -- in between the Turtle Pool & the Free Form Pool. 

They charge a nuisance fee for mini-golf.  It's been years since we've played the Grande Villas course, so I'm not sure how much they charge these days. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LynnW

Is there any particular building which would be best to request in Grande Villas? You mentioned that the 1 bedroom units are being renovated but not the 2 bedrooms? I decided to go with the 2 bedroom because of the amount of points I had to use plus it's great to have the extra bathroom. Thanks again!

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*They're All Good.*




LynnW said:


> Is there any particular building which would be best to request in Grande Villas?


About the only significant difference among units -- significant to some people, that is, not necessarily significant to everybody -- is that the even-number Grande Villas units have views looking inward toward the pools & interior landscaped area while the odd-number units have views looking outward toward the parking areas & outer landscaped grounds. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DianeV

Isnt "G" the newest building?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*That's Above My Pay Grade.*




DianeV said:


> Isnt "G" the newest building?


That could be expected if they started with Building A & continued with construction in straight alphabetical order -- which may or may not be how they did it.  That is, I don't know whether construction order was the same as drawing board order. .  

I mean, Building G sits right next to Building A, so for all I know Building G could have been the 2nd condo building to go up, assuming the project started with construction of Building A.  

We bought our Grande Villas Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off unit via eBay in 2003.  By the time of our initial visit to the resort, all the buildings were complete & everything at the resort was totally good to go. 

In fact, everything was complete & good to go in September 2002, when we were vacationing at Phase One & took the "owner update" tour of Phase Two.  (Back then, we were such newbies that we thought "owner update" meant updating us owners about important things at our newly acquired timeshare.  Silly us.  It didn't take long for us to catch on that what it means is getting an update from the timeshare sellers about the latest thing the timeshare company has come up with to try to get us to buy for big bux.  Live & learn, eh?) 

The condo units are all the same in all the Grande Villas buildings. 

Any time we've gone there, we've requested an even-number unit (i.e., with pool view) but we've never asked for any particular building.  The only difference from 1 to another which I'm aware of is that some buildings are double the width of Building A & Building B -- also, some buildings are 5 stories & others are just 4 stories.  

Phase II is a few years newer than Phase I, but that's semi-deceptive in that Phase I has undergone extensive renovations that have resulted in an overall quality of appearance such that the Phase One units could be perceived as newer than the Phase Two units. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*2nd round of landscaping photos are in...*

See them at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/041609/041609.htm

Best regards,
Stu


----------



## carl2591

Yes i believe the "G" building is the last one built.. We stayed in "B" building in april 2000 and "A" was built and they were working on "G" building and I think finishing up "F" building.. 

at that time the Grand Villas were gold crown.. not sure why they are not GC now.

nice place, we went to timeshare sales pitch to get tickets for Arabian nights and tried the just sign us up routine ,, it still took 3 hrs.. we cancelled the next day at resort sending the cancel stuff by mail.. we still have the "Public Offering Statement" book which is very comprehensive on the resort..


----------



## pgnewarkboy

mmthomas said:


> What is the cost of WiFi at Cypress Pointe?
> 
> Is it a priemier roaming location for ATT WiFi?




I enjoyed Cypress Pointe but am not at all a fan of the wifi.  The hoa seems to be a pretty savvy group.  There is really no reason they couldn't set up wi-fi all over the place for free to all users and at a minimal expense to the resort.

The regular internet terminal set-up in the "club" or "rec" room is really outrageously expensive.   I had to use it to print boarding passes for my return flight.  I think it was 30 cents per page to print plus a minimum fee of 5 buck for x minutes (I don't remember because I wasn't surfing). The DRI people at the front desk who sell tickets etc would do it for free but they were not there as early as I needed to get it done because of my early flight.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Be Not The 1st By Whom The New Are Tried, Nor Yet The Last To Lay The Old Aside.*




pgnewarkboy said:


> I enjoyed Cypress Pointe but am not at all a fan of the wifi.  The hoa seems to be a pretty savvy group.  There is really no reason they couldn't set up wi-fi all over the place for free to all users and at a minimal expense to the resort.


When wi-fi 1st came out, I naturally assumed it would become an expected free service at timeshares, just like premium cable TV channels. 

Now I am not so sure. 

That is, because of the rapid expansion of high-speed personal wireless Internet service which totally bypasses local Internet connections including wi-fi, it may be smarter of the savvy HOA-BODs to stand pat for a while before investing in costly wi-fi infrastructure.  

It would be non-savvy to spring for fancypants wi-fi installations that soon grew obsolete as more timeshare owners & renters & exchange guests used their own personal wireless Internet service units instead. 

A little foot-dragging on wi-fi may turn out to be the savviest move of all.  (Just guessing here.  In actuality, who knows?)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*Balancing act*



pgnewarkboy said:


> I enjoyed Cypress Pointe but am not at all a fan of the wifi.  The hoa seems to be a pretty savvy group.  There is really no reason they couldn't set up wi-fi all over the place for free to all users and at a minimal expense to the resort.
> 
> The regular internet terminal set-up in the "club" or "rec" room is really outrageously expensive.   I had to use it to print boarding passes for my return flight.  I think it was 30 cents per page to print plus a minimum fee of 5 buck for x minutes (I don't remember because I wasn't surfing). The DRI people at the front desk who sell tickets etc would do it for free but they were not there as early as I needed to get it done because of my early flight.



As with everything at a timeshare, where any expenses must be paid for by the owners since they are the primary source of income, trying to balance expectations with expenses is a real juggling act.  Cypress Pointe Resort was one of (maybe the) first resorts to offer high speed internet in the units back in 2002. Since then the service has been upgraded twice - first to wireless from hardwired then to Wireless G from Wireless B level service along with doubling the back end service speed.  While we could have made the service "free" in reality that meant raising the annual fee to owners $3-$5 per week per year. Not a big jump but, as we all know, every dollar counts. So we opted to subsidize the cost by making the capital improvements needed to the infrastructure but having the users pay to access the service at the rate of $4.99/day or $19.95/week.  That helps us recover some of the capital expense while making a desired service available for a reasonable amount. We have polled owners a few times regarding making WiFi available at no use fee for owners / guests and each time less than 50% felt it was justified now.  Adding the expense to every owners annual bill when less than 50% feel it is needed wouldn't be representing the owners desires well.   So we have a compromise that makes the service available but at a low cost - well below what most resorts that do charge ask.  By the way it was DRI's recommendation to continue charging a fee as they do it at the majority of their resorts.  Having your owners pay for it in annual fees when there is no guarantee it will  even be available or free at other resorts doesn't make sense either. Those owners who trade out may end up paying twice. 

As Alan points out there may never come a time when WiFi does make sense to offer as a service (such as phone & tv) as in the rapidly changing technology world by the time you design it, install it and pay for it something has come along to replace it.  Unless far more than 50% of owners say they want it included it is unlikely the Board would decide to change the current set up.   But discussions such as this are important so we can continue to reevaluate what makes the most sense.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Hey, Maybe You Stayed In Our Grande Villas Unit.*




carl2591 said:


> We stayed in "B" building in april 2000 and "A" was built and they were working on "G" building and I think finishing up "F" building.


Our unit is in Building B -- B36 A & B (lock-offs). 

Of course, it's only _our_ unit during Week 10. 

During all other weeks, it belongs to other people -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Because of the Floating Weeks system, we have no special occupancy rights for "our" unit anyhow, not even during Week 10 -- not that there's anything wrong with that either. 

And, as it happens, we have not ever stayed in B36 A _or_ B -- not even during Week 10 -- & we've never even seen the inside of that unit.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

Alan, you ask a question about wifi and its costs and you received an answer.

You rec'd a logical answer from the head source in a timely manner.  Great Job timeos2.
.


----------



## LynnW

I have my confirmation for Presidents Week next year and I feel that $19.95 for a week is really reasonable. Starr Pass in Tucson and the Legacy in Phoenix charged $9.95 a day and no weekly rate available. Hopefully in the near future it will be free at all resorts.

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*My Fearless Wi-Fi Prediction.*




LynnW said:


> Hopefully in the near future it will be free at all resorts.


I predict that in the future wi-fi _either_ will be free at virtually all timeshares _or_ it will have become passé & obsolete & nobody will care about wi-fi any longer because it will have been outpaced by advancing technology like personal wireless Internet. 

As it is right now, practically nobody cares any longer about in-suite telephones at timeshares, because so many people carry their own cell phones. 

In the days before cell phones became so widespread, free local calls was considered a big deal.  Today, not so much. 

I'm not ready to bet money on it (not yet), but I can see a day coming when the advance of personal wireless Internet technology makes the whole issue of free wi-fi completely _mox nix_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Frasdorf

First off - I am impressed with all of the improvements that have been highlighted on this forum. I am 1 month out from my week at CP and can hardly wait.

I am in The Club through DRI so I am renting two 3 bedroom units for me and my closest friends and family. Is there ever any consideration to a polite request asking for these units to be close by or is that pretty unrealistic. We are checking in on a  Friday.

Thanks for sharing your lovely resort


----------



## timeos2

*Certainly will try*



Frasdorf said:


> First off - I am impressed with all of the improvements that have been highlighted on this forum. I am 1 month out from my week at CP and can hardly wait.
> 
> I am in The Club through DRI so I am renting two 3 bedroom units for me and my closest friends and family. Is there ever any consideration to a polite request asking for these units to be close by or is that pretty unrealistic. We are checking in on a  Friday.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your lovely resort



Please email the request for units close to each other to cp1@cypresspointe.net. While it cannot be guaranteed I'm sure they will try to get them close as long as they know they are all for the same group.  Be sure to include the names the reservations are under if it isn't all in one name.


----------



## Stu

*Recreation area now complete as the Grills are In!*

The gas grills are _finally_ installed and operating.  A couple of photos courtesy of CPR Association Director Chris Thimes show a popular gathering place already in the picnic area.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/070509/070509.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

This is a question I would like to ask?  Will CYP I renovate all the villas (one bedroom & two bedrooms units)  on property this year?


----------



## timeos2

*The next work starts in January*



pedro47 said:


> This is a question I would like to ask?  Will CYP I renovate all the villas (one bedroom & two bedrooms units)  on property this year?



After a careful review of the work, available manpower, money and down time required to accomplish the next CPR unit renovation the start date was moved from September 2009 to January 2010.  This round is scheduled to include major building work such as installation of new exterior windows and interior doors and walls. It will also include the first ever replacement of floor tile, plumbing fixtures and all built-in cabinets in the kitchens and bathrooms.   Due to the sometimes unpredictable nature of that type of construction work as well as the uncertain economy the Board decided to spread the renovation work over a longer period and schedule less units per round.  Last time we did 64 units at once (3 total cycles) - this time we plan on 32 per cycle (up to 6 cycles required) unless they go much quicker than anticipated. Once that work is complete the final changes to the soft goods will be made to once again totally update every unit.  

We are fortunate that the high quality of the  products and the work done in 2004/5 allows us to take our time to do this first of its kind, since original construction, heavy duty renovation without sacrificing the great experience expected for our owners and guests.  It also allows us to honor our pledge to owners that these major renovations will be accomplished using regularly scheduled collections rather than any type of special assessment.   

The whole plan is detailed in our most recent newsletter which is available on line.


----------



## pedro47

How can you (CYP I) achieve these objectives/goals in a short time frame when other resorts cannot?.  No comment/answer is needed.


----------



## Stu

*Updated/Additional Picnic area photos*

OK, the photos keep coming...

The gas grills are finally installed and operating. Additional photos courtesy of GM Gaston have been included.  The rules have also been posted to assure that all guests are responsible for safe usage and followed by clean-up (as a coutesy to the next guest using the grill).  The grills have a key lock feature so that management can control usage and ensure such use is by adults, not children.  (This is both a safety feature as well as an anti-hogging feature.)

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/070509/070509.htm

Note that each grill platform is color-coded to match a corresponding picnic table area.  

I can hardly wait to use it myself!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Brialliant !*




Stu said:


> Note that each grill platform is color-coded to match a corresponding picnic table area.


Color-coding the gas grills to match the tables is simply brilliant -- sure to prevent any number of potential fistfights over (for example) who's grilling the N.Y. strip steaks on 1 barbecue & who's grilling the weenies on another. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Frasdorf

timeos2 said:


> Please email the request for units close to each other to cp1@cypresspointe.net. While it cannot be guaranteed I'm sure they will try to get them close as long as they know they are all for the same group.  Be sure to include the names the reservations are under if it isn't all in one name.



This resort was GREAT and my request to have 2 units together was honored.. I loved our stay here and will be back


----------



## Stu

*And Now, Back to the Gift Pointe Shop!*

Now that the Cafe Pointe is completed, work can begin again on the finishing touches at Gifte Pointe!

So, from Assoc. Prez John Chase:

"A few photos as the work begins on the expansion and remodeling of Gift Pointe®:   http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/071709/071709.htm

During this project the exterior doors on the game room will be replaced as part of the ongoing maintenance of the Clubhouse. 

Plans for Gift Pointe® are to expand the floorspace, improve visibility from the lobby and Game room, and create a dedicated business center area (in a much quieter area than the Game Room where the temporary business desk is currently located).  

Also expected to start soon are the planned improvements to the pool house rest rooms and the new outdoor seating area for Cafe Pointe®. 

As always there are plenty of projects planned and underway to keep Cypress Pointe Resort the best it can be."

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Redrosesix

Well, now that I'm almost an owner, wondering if I can ask a question about the plans for soft furnishings eg. bedspreads (please, please, please tell me they would consider duvets instead) and curtains -- when is that going to happen?

BTW, I love the renovations we've seen so far -- as for the gift shop, we'd love to see some examples of what they sell there.  I'm assuming (hoping) that it's not all souvenirs.


----------



## timeos2

*Revised schedule - same plans*



Redrosesix said:


> Well, now that I'm almost an owner, wondering if I can ask a question about the plans for soft furnishings eg. bedspreads (please, please, please tell me they would consider duvets instead) and curtains -- when is that going to happen?
> 
> BTW, I love the renovations we've seen so far -- as for the gift shop, we'd love to see some examples of what they sell there.  I'm assuming (hoping) that it's not all souvenirs.



Ask away!  Going back to our  first fall posting and the professional pictures of the second 2010 model unit you can see the plans call for duvets replacing the bedspreads. We are also moving toward a more muted color scheme and all the carpeting, curtains, soft goods through out the units will be changed. The one change from our expectations when those photos were posted is the schedule for the work. In 2010 we will be working on the brick and mortar level items - new doors, windows, tile floors, built-in cabinets, granite countertops, plumbing fixtures and more. What won't be changing in 2010, except for the small bedroom, are those soft goods. We have decided for financial and scheduling reasons to do the project in two phases with the first the hard goods and then a total change out of the furnishings and soft goods. That will most likely occur in 2012.  Details are in our latest newsletter.

The gift shop has sundry items as well as souvenirs, lotto tickets, CPR logo products, newspapers and other convenience items. The selection will improve as the new space is available.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Twisty Light Bulbs For Sale In Gift Shop.*




timeos2 said:


> The gift shop has sundry items as well as souvenirs, lotto tickets, CPR logo products, newspapers and other convenience items. The selection will improve as the new space is available.


For a while (& maybe still), the gift shop also carried energy-saving compact fluorescent twisty light bulbs, so that people who want to take some home can buy them conveniently on site instead of stealing them out of the units. 

Apparently 1 time somebody took out all of the twisty bulbs throughout 1 whole unit & replaced those with conventional bulbs.  

I wish I had been there to see the resort manager's reaction when he found out about that.  I can imagine smoke coming out his ears -- _after_ he hit the ceiling. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## deejay

AwayWeGo said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"
> 
> Apparently 1 time somebody took out all of the twisty bulbs throughout 1 whole unit & replaced those with conventional bulbs.




That's just sick!


----------



## carl2591

when they replace the windows are they going to use a better grade of window or the same old single pane metal windows I see at every resort in orlando.. 

seem like spending a bit more on windows will pay for it self over time in quieter units, lower utility cost and longer life..

The windows at Summers Bay got hot during the morning when the sun was shining through them. Also the nice big sliding glass door were only single pane and the living room area stayed warm all day especially during the morning with sun coming through... 

thermo pane with low e and argon gas in a nice vinyl frame would be something i would think should be min building codes in a hot climate like florida. that alone could help prevent untold thousands of hrs of electricity from being wasted on A.C cost..  

I saw an article on consumer report website about how many homes in Israel have solar water systems.. they also have special key card slots you have to put your door key in to run the AC.. that way when you leave the room for the day the AC is not blasting trying to keep it at 70 deg while you are gone.. 

At a blue green property in Mrytle Beach,, Harbor lights they have motion sensors in the units that will adjust temps up to 80 during summer or down to 60 for heat..  

instead of Cap and trade just make changes in the equipment we use.. set back thermostats in homes and in resorts with the motion sensors built in.. the cost is not that much more per unit than a regular t-stat but the saving would be enormous if every TS resort just in orlando had them..

but that would not help redistribute wealth like cap and tax er trade..


----------



## Redrosesix

I've read a lot of complaints on the Dis boards about people staying in rooms with the motion sensors attached to the AC -- seems the AC cuts out in the middle of the night if people don't toss and turn enough in bed.

And back to the gift shop, is there a list somewhere of what is available there so that guests will know what they can leave at home or so that owners can make suggestions?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Who'd A-Thunk ?*




Redrosesix said:


> I've read a lot of complaints on the Dis boards about people staying in rooms with the motion sensors attached to the AC -- seems the AC cuts out in the middle of the night if people don't toss and turn enough in bed.


I've never heard of that, anywhere. 

Any reason to think Cypress Pointe air conditioners have that quirk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

*Different answers - same goals*



AwayWeGo said:


> I've never heard of that, anywhere.
> 
> Any reason to think Cypress Pointe air conditioners have that quirk ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



CPGV (Phase 2) did go to a motion activated type HVAC system for cost savings a few years ago. I'm not sure what the reaction has been. 

CPR (Phase 1) took a different approach as they installed thermostats with limited adjustment range. These help prevent wild temperature swings and (in the case of A/C) frozen compressors. They also ensure that the maximum temperature isn't exceeded. That is more important than you might think in FL as humidity in the rooms - occupied or not - can lead to serious issues such as mold.  It is a false economy to cut back too far and then have more serious problems occur. There is no one answer but both CPR resorts have taken steps to address comfort as well as cost and building integrity.


----------



## Redrosesix

AwayWeGo said:


> I've never heard of that, anywhere.
> 
> Any reason to think Cypress Pointe air conditioners have that quirk ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



There are a lot of things to complain about at WDW.  Contrary to popular belief, they're not perfect :hysterical:


----------



## midwest6

*dicounted points*

the same week I had booked for March @ cypress point 1 for 7000pts is now discounted to 1750pts, any reason not to cancel and rebook?


----------



## svwoude

I don't see any reason not to cancel.  You can still get all of your points back for cancelling the other. 
 Why not book 2 weeks, and stay twice as long. for fewer points than you were originally going to use. 

Steve


----------



## midwest6

I know parts of CP are under construction, and to my knowledge diamond doesnt offer less points for a lesser room... view, updates etc. but just wanted to double check. The following weeks the points go up to 10,000. 

We are going over daughters spring break, but  2 rooms might be nice for extra family


----------



## timeos2

*Use what they offer*



midwest6 said:


> I know parts of CP are under construction, and to my knowledge diamond doesnt offer less points for a lesser room... view, updates etc. but just wanted to double check. The following weeks the points go up to 10,000.
> 
> We are going over daughters spring break, but  2 rooms might be nice for extra family



The new system of points requirements at DRI Club are much more granular than in the past. You can see a week at 10,000 and the next at 4,000 or less - they have apparently really tweaked the time vs demand to max the high times and discount the slower. It can work to your benefit especially if you want what they have a lot of inventory for thus a discounted value.

One thing to remember. If your ownership is deeded at the resort - not in the trust - then the maximum you will use in points for any week is capped. Even if a week is now 10,000 points and you have use rights to it (Diamond ownership) then the 7000 points you get are enough to make the reservation.  You do NOT need to make up the extra 3000. Another benefit to deeded ownership even if you have opted into the Club system.  But you do get the benefit of lower points in other times so with some careful planning you can really get great value out.


----------



## midwest6

Thanks, since I'm assurred it wont be a lesser room for lesser points, I will take advantage of the lesser point requirement and rebook.

We own an oddball UDI in the club that I'm sure diamond would really like to get rid of, but from I read, I would not like to "upgrade" to the trust.


----------



## RIMike

*Cypress Point*

"I agree with AwayWeGo, we have stayed at some Gold Crown Resorts and they were not up to CYP I. Sometimes I feel resorts in the state of FL, exchangers expect more".

We have stayed there twice this summer...one experience was so so the other excellent.  In fact we wrote a review of both experiences and the resort took notice from one that was so so posted on here and sent me a note and we talked.  The next visit was great.  I think this was the best response ever to questional service that I have ever had at a TS.

While I do not think Cypress Point, phase 2 is as nice as the Marriott Grande Vista, I would gladly go back to this resort.  It is in a great location, has exceptional service...two of the things that one needs for a great vacation in the land of Disney.

And...I think AwayWeGo is probably right about our exceptions in Florida...I think I was told that Orlando has 177 TS developments.  With so many it is hard to settle for one that does not have a good location, good service and excellent facilities.  Cypress Point is certainly acceptable on all three of these!


----------



## Stu

*August 2009 CPR Gift Pointe Construction Update*

It's now August and here are more behind the scenes and "you are there" photos of the continuing progress of the Gift Pointe Renovation project.

So, the latest from Assoc. Prez John Chase:
"The expansion and reconfiguration of Gift Pointe™ is underway. Temporary walls to separate the work areas from the lobby and Gameroom are in place. See the progress at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/080109/080109.htm ."

 Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*August 2009 CPR Gift Pointe Construction Update*

It's now August and here are more behind the scenes and "you are there" photos of the continuing progress of the Gift Pointe Renovation project.

So, the latest from Assoc. Prez John Chase:
"The expansion and reconfiguration of Gift Pointe™ is underway. Temporary walls to separate the work areas from the lobby and Gameroom are in place. See the progress at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/080109/080109.htm ."

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## midnight1

*progress on CPGV unit renovations?*

part of my extended family are going to be at CP the last week of October with us.  we are booked in both CP (my family) and CPGV (the rest).

i see that CP is not being renovated now until the start of Jan 2010 but am wondering did they do the renovations at CPGV or not and if so how far along are they....should i be trying to get renovated units for all those staying in CPGV...i have 8 units booked there.

the pics of the grilling area are beautiful and i am drueling in anticipation of CP units being renovated/finished to look like the pictures posted here.  our family loves grilling so am looking forward to the new area....only problem is i'm a charcoal griller so i'll have to count on my in-laws who all have gas grills...oh well more time for a beer while they do all the "working".  can the grilling area be reserved for a large group?  there will be about 30 or so of us...hard to get an exact count when that many are involved but we have 1 - 3 bedroom unit, 7 - 2 bedroom units and 1 - 1 bedroom unit.

i also saw that the landscaping is done (i believe), is there any work going on with the pools - i.e. - are any of the pools closed or scheduled to be closed then?

TIA

paul

p.s. - my wife and i are also going to be at polo towers dec 6th-9th


----------



## Stu

*Gift Pointe progress photos*

Hello Cypress Pointe Resort followers!

It's been a while so here is the link to all the Gift Pointe new construction photos.  Newest updates have been added to the bottom so please be sure to scroll down allt he way to see all of the progress!

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/080109/080109.htm

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Again great updates by an outstanding board member.


----------



## Kola

Stu said:


> Hello Cypress Pointe Resort followers!
> 
> It's been a while so here is the link to all the Gift Pointe new construction photos.  Newest updates have been added to the bottom so please be sure to scroll down allt he way to see all of the progress!
> 
> http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/080109/080109.htm
> 
> br,
> Stu Schwartz



Stu,

I have been following your photo updates with interest. We will be staying in Florida next month, including at Cypress Pointe for one week starting Dec. 5/09 

Since you are so well informed about ongoing renovations could you give me your advice which building I should ask for, or which to avoid ? Our priority is a recently refurbished 2 bdr. unit with easy access (few, if any ,stairs) and away from any trafic noise. Thanks.

K.


----------



## Stu

*...which building I should ask for...?*

Kola,

Call 1 week ahead and ask for a ground floor unit-no steps.  There are also some Handicap-accessible ground floor units available if you need one.  Just call ahead.

I think I've stayed in every building, and except for the occasional police/fire/ambulance siren, I've not noticed any significant road noise.  The quietest buildings to me were Bldg 8 wooded side, Bldg 2 and Bldg 7.  Buildings 4 and 6 are next to the Volcano pool which has moderate music until about 10 or 11 pm and children playing.  Any big truck deliveries that come in during the day arrive behind the RALPH Maintenance Bldg, which is also between Bldgs 4, 6 and 5 on the side.  

Bldgs 1 and 2 pond-side have the Cypress Pointe fountains running, but they are pleasant, soft white noise to me with my tinnitus. 

Units are assigned at check-in, so the earlier you arrive, the better potential chance you can request (but not necessarily get) a specific unit or view.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Latest Clubhouse progress photos!*

Hello CPR followers!

Here are the latest progress photos taken of the expanded Gift Pointe shop and its new outside access for the physically challenged, and improvements to doors and windows in the Game Room & Lobby.

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/102409/102909.htm

Gaston & John have promised even more photos to come!

(Sorry I've been so long in updating this thread.  I fractured my ankle in 3 places on 2 bones on 17 Sep and it's taking me a while to get back up to speed.  Yesterday marked 7 weeks since my operation.  I'm doing well; I've just graduated from my walker to crutches and I can now put weight on my leg, so I can hobble around instead of hopping.  I'll be back attending Board meetings in January.)

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Stu, I pray you are better; it takes more time for bones to  heal back together wants you past the age of fifty. I have missed your comments from the board and your updates of  pictures from Cypress Pointe Resort.


----------



## Kola

Stu,

Thanks for your advice of Nov 7th. We will get a chance to experience your resort in about two weeks. And a couple of others too ! Please keep all tropical storms away while we are there. Thanks.:whoopie: 

K.


----------



## Stu

*Gift Pointe nears grand reopening!*

Per John Chase:
"Here is ... the newly enlarged and renovated gift shop prior to the grand reopening. Currently the reopening is scheduled for Thursday, November 19, 2009 pending final approval by the County (expected Wednesday, 11/18/09). 

This will nearly complete all the work in and around the Clubhouse for 2009. Still pending is the new sitting area outside Cafe Pointe and the scheduled 2010 work to replace the remaining exterior doors, HVAC, pool side restrooms and elevator renovation."

Also, note the cubicles for the new business center area.  It will include computers, fax & printers.

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/111409/111409.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Present

*Questions please*

Hi Stu, John & everyone,

I have to say I'm very impressed with the job done by Stu, John and the other BOD at this resort!  The resort is beautiful and seems to be extremely well-managed!  I am looking to purchase another timeshare for my own use, possibly to trade in the future but definitely not for the next few years.

What is the anticipated completion date for the interior renovations?  Which buildings did you start in and what is the planned progression?

I had a concern about no elevators in Phase I but given that you can request a ground floor unit if needed that's been addressed.  

It seems the major differences between Phase I and Phase II is: 1) no elevators in Phase I,  2) slightly larger & sleeps 10 in Phase II, sleeps 8 in Phase I  and 3) Phase I is slightly older, has no SA planned, and is currently being renovated. Am I missing anything else?  Does anyone know what the planned SA for Phase II is? What are the MF's for 2010?

Am I right in thinking that both Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe II are full weeks only? (i.e. I can't just book a weekend?)  Are all 3 bedrooms lockouts?  Could I use a 3-bedroom week to book 1 week in a 2 bedroom and 1 week in a one bedroom?  Or could I do 3 weeks in a one bedroom?

Thank you


----------



## AwayWeGo

*OK To Book Partial-Week Reservations At Cypress Pointe (Both Phases).*




Present said:


> Am I right in thinking that both Cypress Pointe and Cypress Pointe II are full weeks only? (i.e. I can't just book a weekend?)


You can divvy up your Cypress Pointe week (either phase) into a 3-day chunk plus a separate 4-day chunk later on, for an extra (cleaning) fee.  Or do 4 days, then 3 days later on.  

Only 1 of the partial-week chunks can be weekend time.


Present said:


> Are all 3 bedrooms lockouts?


Yes, at both phases.  

At Phase I, all ownership is 3BR lock-offs. 

At Phase II, however, some ownership is 3BR lock-offs & some is 2BR units & some is 1BR units & some is oddball points-based UDIs that may or may not work out to a full unit-week





Present said:


> Could I use a 3-bedroom week to book 1 week in a 2 bedroom and 1 week in a one bedroom?


Yes.





Present said:


> Or could I do 3 weeks in a one bedroom?


No -- with the possible exception of a Phase II oddball UDI "points" ownership large enough to cover a bunch of separate 1BR reservations. 

BTW, 2 days are left on somebody's no-reserve eBay $1 (starting bid) auction for a Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off unit at Cypress Pointe Phase I.  Click here for that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Present

*Thanks Alan*

Thanks Alan!  I'll keep an eye on that listing!


----------



## Stu

*CPR vs CPGV (a.k.a. Phase 1 vs. Phase 2) comparison*

No, those aren't all the differences.  We are proud to be able to share the link for the almost full comparison (there's always something we forgot or something too new).

http://cypresspointe.net/phase.html

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz  
(currently on RCI vacation exchange to Atrium Resort at Simpson Bay, St. Maarten, N.A., thanks to my CPR week!)


----------



## Stu

*Gift Pointe Shop Reopens!*

Gift Pointe is restocked and reopens!  Business Center area finished, now only awaiting equipment installation.  The latest photos follow:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/120409/120409.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stu

*So now, what's next for CPR?*

Now that the Gift Pointe and Clubhouse construction projects have finished, what's next some owners have asked us?

I reprint below one of Prez John Chase's most recent replies this week (bold/italics added by me):

" 
On January 4, 2010, the next renovation cycle at Cypress Pointe Resort will officially be underway. Some of the major items to be done to _*every*_ unit are: 

 - The addition of doors to the currently open toilet/bath areas of the master bedrooms. On the "A" (2 bedroom side), that is an extension of the walls near the jacuzzi tub and a new double door creating a completely enclosed bathroom area. On the "B" (lockoff) side, it is an extension of the angled wall and a new single door creating a separate room, and privacy, for the toilet. 
- All new floor tile throughout the unit. This is not an issue often mentioned by owners, but it dates back to the late 90's when we were informed (and shown) by the management of the time that a good number of units had cracked and damaged tile. We have stretched doing those costly repairs as long as possible at this point. 
- New built-in cabinetry for the bath and kitchen areas. The original cabinets were "builders grade" and have also been repaired and patched to the breaking point. The new design is a custom cabinet, real wood, with modern features such as auto closing drawers and polymer finish for durability. 
- Granite counter tops and back splash. Again, replacing the original laminate that has served us extremely well. There are units that have damage from over 15 years of use and all units will benefit from the more current look and much easier maintenance that a stone surface offers. In the bath areas (except for the 2nd bath), the wall tile gets replaced with granite.
- Plumbing fixtures. The originals are no longer made and had a now very dated gold colored finish that did not wear well at all. The new items include a lifetime manufacturer guarantee, so, if they stay in business we are covered. 
- "A" side 2nd bedroom and master bath changes. In the biggest design change after the bath doors the 2nd bedroom (the smallest room) gets a complete makeover. In addition to the already discussed and completed change to a window from a blank door the room gets a custom designed built-in closet/dresser to maximize available space, a change to a queen size bed from the twin/trundle setup, new wall mount 27" LCD TV, new carpet, chair, lighting and bedside shelving. The master bath gets new mirrors, art work and other accessories.  

*These changes will be done 32 units at a time in 5-6 rounds of work.  *

As each unit gets those changes the furniture layout will also be redone in preparation for the second phase of unit work that is currently planned to begin in 2012. That work will include:

- New electronics for the unit to include LCD tv's. (a bonus by-product of the delay in making this change is the expected continuing drop in pricing for these TV's)
- Replacement furnishings throughout (except 2nd bedroom already completed by that time)
- Potential color scheme changes and new soft goods throughout including carpet, drapes, bedding, etc. 
- new lighting, art work and ceiling fans
- HVAC replacements (may occur as required prior to the main renovation cycle)

That work, adapted from the original 2 models and from expected owner input over the next couple years, will most likely be done in 3 rounds of 64 units over an 18 month period similar to the way the 2004/5 renovation work was done as the time required for each unit is far less than the current work will require. By 2013 the units will be 100% new from top to bottom and the 2016 changes will be under discussion. That round will bring us back to things like appliances that will be due again. Almost certainly the sliding doors - very costly.  There are always things to plan for.  The plan to delay the majority of the furnishing and soft good changes to 2012 has allowed us to stay within the reserves on hand while still accomplishing an unprecedented unit upgrade. 

In the intervening years we'll have the next scheduled building exterior painting due, things like boilers to replace, roofs to keep clean, and much more. 

*The philosophy behind all of this type of ongoing improvement is that a resort never stays static.* Things are always wearing out and if there isn't continuous replacement underway the resort at least is slowly deteriorating. By hopefully staying on top of a natural process we won't face any future surprises requiring large expenditures, which can mean a special assessment. Avoiding that and keeping the resort in top shape remains one of the top priories of this Board and management along with stable fees and good collection rates. It can be a real juggling act.  "

WOW, John really said a mouthful (several mouthfuls, actually).  It seems I'll have plenty to continue posting about here as each round progresses!

Best regards,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## Kola

From John's post above: "In the biggest design change after the bath doors the 2nd bedroom (the smallest room) gets a complete makeover. In addition to the already discussed and completed change to a window from a blank door the room gets a custom designed built-in closet/dresser to maximize available space, a change to a queen size bed from the twin/trundle setup, new wall mount 27" LCD TV, new carpet, chair, lighting and bedside shelving. "

All that is a welcome news, but progress is slow.
Having just returned from Orlando and having experienced the Grandvillas first hand (Bldg. C, two bd. unit, top) the 2nd bdr. was our prime disappointment. The twin bed setup maybe OK for two small kids, but not for adults. No chair, a useless small bedside lamp, no Tv, substandard carpet. Bath rm. fixtures need replacement. Indeed, all furnishing changes are needed, the sooner the better.

Having said that, we had no problems with the master bdr. unit other than its tiny old TV. The LV rm LCD TV, modern and impressive in size, caused constant adjustment problems. We called a service man three times.
My other comment is that somebody must learn to keep the hot tub at the pool hot, not at the same water temp as the swimming pool ! That's not a HOT tub.

Its not a Marriott, where we stayed one week, but the Grandvillas are a nice resort.  Would go back.


----------



## timeos2

*Two Boards - two different designs*



Kola said:


> All that is a welcome news, but progress is slow.
> Having just returned from Orlando and having experienced the Grandvillas first hand (Bldg. C, two bd. unit, top) the 2nd bdr. was our prime disappointment. The twin bed setup maybe OK for two small kids, but not for adults. No chair, a useless small bedside lamp, no Tv, substandard carpet. Bath rm. fixtures need replacement. Indeed, all furnishing changes are needed, the sooner the better.
> Its not a Marriott, where we stayed one week, but the Grandvillas are a nice resort.  Would go back.



Please remember that the two resorts - CPR and CPGV - have two different HOA's and thus two different renovation schedules.  The changes in the second bedroom my message referenced are being done at CPR and get underway in January. I know CPGV also has changes planned for their 2 bedroom side (the 1 bedroom lockout units are already being done - again I'm not sure how many they have completed) but the timing for the 2BR work hasn't been posted yet that I've seen. 

Those second bedrooms at both resorts are the smallest and getting them "right" has been a challenge. Hopefully the plan to change the CPR side to a more adult friendly Queen size, along with the new natural light and more space friendly built-ins, will be the correct layout.  How CPGV plans to change their units still includes two twin beds as I recall from that model unit.


----------



## pedro47

Sounds like both HOA's has a solid plan of attack.  Good luck  !!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Cypress Pointe Master Suites Are Big & The Little Bedrooms Are Tiny.*




timeos2 said:


> Those second bedrooms at both resorts are the smallest and getting them "right" has been a challenge. Hopefully the plan to change the CPR side to a more adult friendly Queen size, along with the new natural light and more space friendly built-ins, will be the correct layout.  How CPGV plans to change their units still includes two twin beds as I recall from that model unit.


Twice when we've stayed at Cypress Pointe with another couple in 2BR units (both phases), The Chief Of Staff & I took the small bedroom & assigned our guests to the master suite.  

Instead of sleeping single in single beds, we rearranged the furniture so we could place the 2 twin beds close together side by side, as a semi-fake king-size bed. 

When we're at Cypress Pointe Phase Two for 1 week in a 3BR unit next month, we plan on assigning ourselves to the master suite for a change. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori

We just got a letter from RCI today, stating that CP will be replacing some of the roofs from January 1 through February 21.

Alan, what dates are you there?  We are at CPGV from Jan. 31 to February 6.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Our January 2010 After-Christmas Florida Vacation.*




Dori said:


> Alan, what dates are you there?  We are at CPGV from Jan. 31 to February 6.


Hi Dori -- 

We are signed up for Cypress Pointe Grande Villas January 10-17, 2010. 

The week before that, we are signed up for Grand Beach Resort, not far from Cypress Pointe (just down Rt. 535 a mile or so). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

In CYP I we take the master room size and we always give the one bedroom lock-out unit to our guest.  All our guest have loved this arrangement so far.


----------



## Dori

We are booked into Grand Beach from February 6-20!  How is that for a coincidence?  We were there last year and loved it!  This year, DD, SIL and grandbaby are joining us there for 2 weeks.

Can't wait!  Have a great time!

Dori


----------



## Kola

timeos2 said:


> Please remember that the two resorts - CPR and CPGV - have two different HOA's and thus two different renovation schedules.  The changes in the second bedroom my message referenced are being done at CPR and get underway in January. I know CPGV also has changes planned for their 2 bedroom side (the 1 bedroom lockout units are already being done - again I'm not sure how many they have completed) but the timing for the 2BR work hasn't been posted yet that I've seen.
> 
> Those second bedrooms at both resorts are the smallest and getting them "right" has been a challenge. Hopefully the plan to change the CPR side to a more adult friendly Queen size, along with the new natural light and more space friendly built-ins, will be the correct layout.  How CPGV plans to change their units still includes two twin beds as I recall from that model unit.



I didn't know there are two different renovation schedules. 
Actually, we were quite happy with the living rm, dinette, kitchen, and master bdr. furnishing and decor. But, like I said, the small 2nd bdr. needs upgrading.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Two Different Timeshares In Close Association With Each Other.*




Kola said:


> I didn't know there are two different renovation schedules.


Two different renovation schedules, 2 different sets of I-I & RCI I.D.s, 2 separate telephone numbers, 2 separate resort web sites, 2 different independent (i.e., non-company) homeowner associations -- basically 2 separate "sister" timeshares right across the street from each other.

They both have the same check-in desk.  They share use of the clubhouse & all the amenities & facilities on both sides of the street.  Both are operated by VRI, each under a separate management contract with the respective homeowner association.  Both are links in the DRI "club" timeshare exchange chain, & both have DRI as "developer of record" -- i.e., DRI gets minority representation on both HOA-BODs & has exclusive right to (try to) sell full-freight timeshares on site. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  A year or so back I was a candidate for the Grande Villas HOA-BOD.  Came _this close_ to becoming a big shot if I won a seat on the board.  Then I got whupped bigtime after all the voting & proxy counting was done.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Major Coincidence For Sure.*




Dori said:


> How is that for a coincidence?


Our stay at Grand Beach will be our 1st at that timeshare.  We took the high-pressure sales tour there 1 time (just for the freebies) & were favorably impressed strongly enough to want to exchange into Grand Beach some time.  January 3-10 will be that time. 

Our January 10-17 stay at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas will not be our 1st, but it will be the 1st time The Chief Of Staff & I will be there via RCI exchange instead of using our own time.  Our son & daughter-in-law & grandson stayed a week at the Grande Villas once via RCI _Instant Exchange_ -- made the 7*,*500-point reservation with a couple of days of when we took the points plunge back in 2005. 

Our Grande Villas & Grand Beach 3BR reservations next month are both via _Instant Exchange_ -- 7*,*500 points apiece + exchange fee. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LynnW

After hearing about the size of the second bedroom I'm happy that the friends who might be joining us will not be coming until the following week when we're at the Hilton. I haven't called to make any requests yet so maybe I'll just try for a even number unit with a pool view if the building doesn't matter.

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Even-Number Units For Pool Views Are At The Grande Villas.*




LynnW said:


> I'll just try for a even number unit with a pool view if the building doesn't matter.


The Grande Villas buildings are arrayed around a central large courtyard featuring the Free Form Pool & the Turtle Pool & the playground & the mini-golf course & all that stuff.  Even-number units in all the Grande Villas buildings get a view of the inner courtyard & pools area.  Odd-number units at the Grande Villas look out toward the landscaped areas surrounding the parking lots that ring the whole complex. 

Phase 1 buildings are arrayed differently, so even-number units might not all feature views of the Volcano Pool over there, I don't know. 

Click here for a schematic diagram of Phase I & Phase II side by side, showing the ways the condo buildings are arranged on both sides of the street. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bajanswife

I would love to know when the doors are going onto the bathrooms in Phase 1! That's the one "flaw" preventing us from exchanging there again next year - my SIL will be with us, and she would just hate that design aspect. If I knew that was going to be done in a significant number of units by next October, we'd put it back on our list.


----------



## timeos2

*Every unit by 2012*



Bajanswife said:


> I would love to know when the doors are going onto the bathrooms in Phase 1! That's the one "flaw" preventing us from exchanging there again next year - my SIL will be with us, and she would just hate that design aspect. If I knew that was going to be done in a significant number of units by next October, we'd put it back on our list.



1/3 of the units will have the doors by October 2010. It could be a little higher but that number is certain.  Most likely if you made that your primary request about a unit (vs pool or pond view, etc) then it could be accommodated. 

You are right that the lack of bathroom doors in some areas has been the #1 complaint and we are very happy to be addressing it with the next renovation.


----------



## LynnW

I received a letter from RCI today to advise me that they are installing new roofs on some of the buildings at Cypress Pointe Grandvillas during our stay and that it may effect our vacation. They also suggested that we keep the reservation and of course if we cancel it will cost.  

Stu do you know anything more about this? I'm sure they wouldn't put us in a building that was getting a new roof (I hope)  

Lynn


----------



## timeos2

*Its across the street this time*



LynnW said:


> I received a letter from RCI today to advise me that they are installing new roofs on some of the buildings at Cypress Pointe Grandvillas during our stay and that it may effect our vacation. They also suggested that we keep the reservation and of course if we cancel it will cost.
> 
> Stu do you know anything more about this? I'm sure they wouldn't put us in a building that was getting a new roof (I hope)
> 
> Lynn



The roofs are being done at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, Phase 2 not Cypress Pointe Resort Phase 1 (ours were done a couple years ago and we are told we're good for 30+ years). I would guess they are shutting down the building getting worked on but can't say that for certain.


----------



## LynnW

We are booked in Grand Villas phase 2. If you hear anything please let me know. Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Phase Two & Phase One.*




LynnW said:


> We are booked in Grand Villas phase 2. If you hear anything please let me know.


Phase Two has regular doors on all the condo bathrooms -- none of those Phase One European style interiors at the Grande Villas.

However that may be, the independent, owner-controlled HOA-BOD at Phase One does a much better job of communicating with owners than the independent, owner-controlled HOA-BOD at Phase Two.  

Phase 1 HOA-BOD business is an open book. 

By contrast, everything going on with the Phase 2 HOA-BOD is _Top Secret._ 

Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*The 2010 unit renovation work is officially underway!*

Go ahead and check out the first photos from Building 3...

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/011410/011510.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## DianeV

We are staying at Cypress Pointe for Easter on someone's  Diamond points..do you think much of the work will be done by then?


----------



## Dori

We also got a letter from RCI, notifying us of the roof replacements.  We are scheduled to check into the Grand Villas on the 31st of this month. I too would appreciate any info.  Thanks.

Dori


----------



## timeos2

*Work done in slower periods*



DianeV said:


> We are staying at Cypress Pointe for Easter on someone's  Diamond points..do you think much of the work will be done by then?



The current work is being done in groups of 32 units. These 32 are scheduled to be completed by early March. The next group of 32 will be done in September.


----------



## timeos2

*CPGV has its own operation/maintenance schedule*



Dori said:


> We also got a letter from RCI, notifying us of the roof replacements.  We are scheduled to check into the Grand Villas on the 31st of this month. I too would appreciate any info.  Thanks.
> 
> Dori



The roof work at CPGV is scheduled to be accomplished in 2010. I haven't seen any published schedule, but I think they close the building while the work is underway so there should be minimal disruption to guests. 

That resort, while sharing all common amenities and the check in desk with Cypress Pointe Resort, has its own Association and owner Board of Directors. The Cypress Pointe Resort Association / Board has no control of the operations at CPGV and they have no control of CPR. We do try to ensure that the guest experience at both resorts is the best it can be no matter which one you choose. But technically they stand alone as two unique operations each with its own management and exchange company rankings. 

It can be a bit confusing to both owners and guests as the names are so close and they do share the common elements but the buildings and units are completely independent. It is particularly tough when owners/guests wish to change which resort they may have booked but find they are not interchangeable as a hotel assignment might be.  The original developer set up the split and now its up to the two Associations and two separate managements to make it all work as seamlessly as possible. Most of the time its not an issue but it can be hard to explain when questions do arise.  

All that to say we on the CPR Board don't know exactly how CPGV is handling the roof replacement except what we see and hear from the resorts and a bit of history as to why things operate that way.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*No Construction Disruptions At The Grande Villas Last Week.*




Dori said:


> I too would appreciate any info.


We spent all last week in a Grande Villas 3BR condo, occupying both sides of the lock-off (B44A&B).

Several of the buildings were sporting new composition-shingle roofs & the rest were still topped by the old (formerly) white composition-tile roofs.  Even so, no roofing work was in progress that I could detect.  One of the condo buildings had exterior painting going on while we were there.  

Work was also progressing on near-total renovation of the 1BR "B" units -- near-total meaning they're all being renovated & they're keeping the existing ceramic tile floors but replacing everything else.  Doors on 2 ground-level "B" units in another building were left open at the end of the work day, so we strolled through briefly, just long enough to notice the the whole place was stripped to the bare walls, with the pipes & the wires hanging out & everything, all ready now for installation & finish work. 

B44-B had already been renovated.  Queen bed gone, replaced by deluxe pillow-top Beautyrest king bed.  Picture window between bedroom & kitchen-sitting area gone, replaced by sliding pocket door.  Conventional TVs gone, replaced by wide-screen flat-panel TVs in the bedroom & in the kitchen-sitting area.  New cabinets & appliances & granite counters in the kitchen.  New cabinets & sinks & granite counters in the bathroom.  The lock-off unit renovation had been nicely designed & well executed.  We actually slept in the lock-off unit, preferring the new king bed to the oldish king bed in the master suite of the 2BR "A" unit. 

The "A" unit looked dated in comparison with the newly redone "B" unit, but it was still attractive & spacious & not yet shabby although unmistakably showing its age.  When we checked in last week, we were not expecting the unit to look as good as it did.  It was our 1st stay at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas in several years. 

We were staying there this time on RCI _Instant Exchange,_ rather than using our own paid for time.  If we don't get renters, then we'll be taking a "surprise" 2nd vacation at the Grande Villas ourselves later in the year.  We'll see, eh ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

timeos2 said:


> The current work is being done in groups of 32 units. These 32 are scheduled to be completed by early March. The next group of 32 will be done in September.



In groups of 32 units that's amazing.  I wish Greensprings would follow this example.


----------



## Stu

*2010-2012 Major Renovation is Underway!*

From Association Prez John Chase:

"Here is an update in photos of the current unit renovation underway.  It gives a feel for the things that are being replaced, those moving around until 2012 and what will remain the same until the second round of work.  No units have been completed yet but at least half should be available for assignment within two weeks.  The current work is being done in Buildings 3 & 4.  The next batch of 32 units will get underway in September."

Please go to http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/021410/021210.htm .

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## DianeV

So as of today is building 3 ready to go? Just wondering as we are checking in next Saturday and already have a request in for that bldg.


----------



## timeos2

*ready to use*



DianeV said:


> So as of today is building 3 ready to go? Just wondering as we are checking in next Saturday and already have a request in for that bldg.



It certainly is. Reopened on schedule. Enjoy!


----------



## DianeV

Thanks, crossing my fingers to get bldg. 3 as requested but know we will have a great time anyway. Anxious to see all the new updates to the place


----------



## Stu

*CPR Volcano pool bathroom building, Cafe patio and H/C unit bathroom*

For latest construction progress photos, please click on this link:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/042310/042310.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

And more pool bathroom photos....
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/042710/042710.htm
Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## DianeV

You are doing a great job with the place


----------



## carl2591

one quick question. If you have diamond time can you exchange or request emerald time as well... I am guessing diamond is like RCI/ II red time and all other times are available.. unlike a emerald time you are not able, or its hard, to get something like a prime summer week.


----------



## timeos2

carl2591 said:


> one quick question. If you have diamond time can you exchange or request emerald time as well... I am guessing diamond is like RCI/ II red time and all other times are available.. unlike a emerald time you are not able, or its hard, to get something like a prime summer week.



Yes, any use time can be reserved with Diamond ownership based on availability. When a Diamond owner opts for Emerald time use that opens the door for an Emerald owner to do a one time upgrade upon request (a fee for the upgrade does apply). It all balances in the end.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Uphill Road To Upgrade From Emerald.*




timeos2 said:


> Yes, any use time can be reserved with Diamond ownership based on availability. When a Diamond owner opts for Emerald time use that opens the door for an Emerald owner to do a one time upgrade upon request (a fee for the upgrade does apply). It all balances in the end.


Diamond ownership is a big advantage.  

Not only are there nightly fees to upgrade to Diamond season using Emerald ownership, but there is also a semi-narrow window of opportunity in which to apply for the upgrade -- i.e., apply too early or too late & you're out of luck regardless of availability.  

Of course, if you apply too early you can apply again when it's not too early, whereas if you apply too late you are simply out of luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591

carl2591 said:


> one quick question. If you have diamond time can you exchange or request emerald time as well... I am guessing diamond is like RCI/ II red time and all other times are available.. unlike a emerald time you are not able, or its hard, to get something like a prime summer week.



thanks for the reply.. We stayed in Grand Villa units in may '00 and really have always like the place.. I know the grand villa units are a bit different than the other units. Do they have a for sale place for the grand villa units..

which has the better HOA..


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Member-Controlled HOA-BODs At Both Cypress Pointe Phases.*




carl2591 said:


> We stayed in Grand Villa units in may '00 and really have always like the place.. I know the grand villa units are a bit different than the other units. Do they have a for sale place for the grand villa units..
> 
> which has the better HOA.


Phase One's HOA-BOD is certainly more experienced than the HOA-BOD calling the shots over at the Grande Villas (Phase Two), & the Phase One web site has a _For Sale By Owner_ section -- click here for that (which BTW has some _el freebo_ weeks on it at the moment -- who'd a thunk?).  

Far as I know, the Grande Villas web site lacks that feature -- but you can click here & check it out for yourself if you want. 

There are Yahoo "Groups" for both Cypress Pointe phases.  The Phase One board participates actively on the Phase One "group" -- just 1 more way of letting us regular walking-around timeshare owners in on what's going on in the management & decision-making at our resort.  The Phase Two board plays their cards more close to their vests, sending out semi-formal semi-informative newsletters now & then but otherwise remaining mostly mum.  They don't participate on the Phase Two Yahoo "group."  So it goes. 

I developed the habit of looking on eBay for Cypress Pointe Phase One & Phase Two timeshare weeks -- haven't seen any there lately, either phase.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I have a high regard for the Phase One HOA-BOD from several years of vicarious acquaintance via internet with the BOD president, & later via E-Mail contact with the president & a couple of others on the board.  More recently, I got to meet some of the board members face to face in Orlando, including in January 2010 when I was there for part of a Cypress Pointe HOA-BOD meeting on site.  It's no overstatement to say I consider them friends, not just outstanding timeshare board members. 

_Further Disclosure*:*_  I was a candidate a few years back for the Grande Villas HOA-BOD -- thought of myself there for a while as a potential hotshot in the world of timeshare resort management, but soon came down to earth with a thud when I got soundly beaten in the voting & proxy-counting.  I am not personally acquainted with any of the Grande Villas board members, & I have had minimal individual contact with any of them.  Far as I can tell, however, they are doing an OK to good job of running the timeshare.  Time will tell, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591

Kinda what i can tell, just from reading the post from stu, that phase 1 HOA is more communicative in regards to what is going on at the resort..

I also see where the Villa's are managed? by Diamond resorts.. I seem to remember something in my brain that put up a big stop sign when I saw that .. 

See something in the newsletter about VRI.. so who is in charge at the grand villas.

might be nothing but any input on Diamond..??


----------



## Stu

VRI manages both CPR and CPGV.  VRI manages each resort according to the direction of each resorts' Board of Directors.  

DRI is the on-site sales agent and developer of record.  As far as I know, DRI as a company is doing well.

The next CPR BOD meeting is scheduled for 9 a.m. on 5 June 2010; if you're in the area, please come and visit.  The BOD is always happy to meet the owners and listen to their comments and suggestions.
Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*V. R. I. & D. R. I.*

Click here for a recent TUG-BBS entry about those 2 organizations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591

Stu
thanks for the invite.. not a owner at either place at this point.. But from what I can tell you guys are doing a great job as directors and I  you and the rest of the board..

just wondering on who is HOA management company for each side.. I hear good things about VRI. Only thing keeping me at bay is MF on units..  I guess the 3 Bd lock out are like 800ish a year.  

My MIL owns at Baroney Beach Club in HHead and her MF are approaching a thousand bucks a year for a Nov time frame.. it kinda sucks the low time pays same as a high summer week..  

also not sure of the trading power of a Grand villa or Cypress Pointe unit and the orlando block most resort have as well.. I have a couple SA units we use for trade in and get good results so far. 

any who have a good one and love looking at the pictures of ongoing upgrades you guys are doing at the resort..


----------



## AwayWeGo

*VRI Is The Resort Management Company At Cypress Pointe -- Hired By The HOA-B0Ds.*




carl2591 said:


> just wondering on who is HOA management company for each side.


VRI runs _both_ Cypress Pointe phases, under contract from the respective owner-controlled homeowner associations. 

The independent HOA-BODs call the shots.  VRI operates the timeshares, under contract with the 2 association boards. 

It's nice having the owners in control, instead of some timeshare company. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Photos of the newly renovated/rebuilt pool restrooms +*

OK, with a little over 2 weeks to go before the annual budget meeting and the next full Board meeting, I'm looking forwared to seeing in person the progress made in the pool area.  For now, I (and you) will have to settle to view the most recent photos just uploaded at:

*http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/072110/072110.htm*

According to the Association Board Prez, John Chase, these are some "in progress and final photos of the renovated / rebuilt pool bath house by the landmark volcano pool.  Also the very first peek at the changes to the kiddie and sand volleyball area." 

Enjoy!  The Board meeting is Saturday, August 7th at 9 a.m., so if you're an owner staying at the resort then, please stop by and say "hello."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Definitely keeping cool in the Clubhouse!*

Hi everyone!  Even more news this week...

From Prez John Chase,

"As part of the ongoing renovation/maintenance of the Clubhouse the roof mounted mechanical units are replaced for the first time in nearly 20years. Some early photos of the work underway.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/ClubAC710/072110.htm

We got our money out of those! The new units are an exact fit to avoid any major reworking if the mount areas, but did allow a slight increase in capacity which has required some minimal electrical upgrades. Fortunately this type of upgrade was planned for during the electrical system changeover completed in 2009.  All we needed now was some new conduit and a few breakers to complete the install. The cost for all the work is shared between CPR, CPGV and DRI based on their respective percentage as outlined in the cross use agreement. DRI paid for the increased capacity cost as it was requested by them for their sales area they lease from the Association.  The total for the increased capacity was under $10,000 and should be a good value for a minimal upfront cost. 

Also being completed during this time is the full insulation installation that was started during the renovation of the Gift Shop, Office area and Cafe renovation. With this insulation in place along with the new HVAC mechanical equipment  we anticipate a better level of comfort as well as overall savings in on going utility expense. 

The whole project is expected to be complete in 7-10 days with a life span of 15-20 years as we got from the original.  

Owners - remember to join us on August 5 and 6 for the annual Budget Workshop and Board meeting to approve the 2011 budget/assessment. As always we look forward to owner input as we set these important plans and numbers for the coming year."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## carl2591

AwayWeGo said:


> VRI runs _both_ Cypress Pointe phases, under contract from the respective owner-controlled homeowner associations.
> 
> The independent HOA-BODs call the shots.  VRI operates the timeshares, under contract with the 2 association boards.
> 
> It's nice having the owners in control, instead of some timeshare company.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



this is for alan or stu..

how is diamonds selling of unit into the trust going to help or hinder things going forward..

according to the salesman statement today they "diamond" are working on taking control of the HOA at Phase 1 as well as Phase 2 which i believe they already control.. He also said this was one of the few they did not control the HOA.. I kinda laughed and said something about hell freezing over before they would get control of the HOA.

I was also mistrustful of the "trust" they kept talking about your deed goes into. they said it was administered by First American Trust one of the largest trust in the US.. I ask who was on the board of directors of this trust and they said.. all the owners.. that sounded kinda lame to me. Since i was not familiar with the inner workings  I could not refute there claim.

I guess i am wondering what is going to happen to CP and CPGV with diamond in control.. I did not buy the offer of get this... 2000 points and if we bought today they through in another 1000 for total of 3000 for only $8200 bucks... plus I belive a MF of close to 800 bucks.. but we could use the two South africa unit as well with them being worth 6500 points on teh DIK and 5500 points for the Sudwala Lodge unit.

hell that more points for the two SA units than they are selling.. so whats the catch..

Stu,, the improvement to the club house are great.. have to ask why they keep the place cafe etc., so dam cold.. every t-stat was set at 72. 

 at check in our unit 4304 right by the pool  was set at 62 deg and the temp inside was a cold 66 deg.. How much could be save by having the cleaning staff required to set t-stats upon leaving the unit at 78 degrees 
which is cool compared to 91 or so outside.. my guess LOTS.. 

never could understand how places could not control one of the things that cost the most money. 

oh well just my thought on this for now..


----------



## Maple_Leaf

carl2591 said:


> this is for alan or stu..
> 
> how is diamonds selling of unit into the trust going to help or hinder things going forward..
> 
> according to the salesman statement today they "diamond" are working on taking control of the HOA at Phase 1 as well as Phase 2 which i believe they already control.. He also said this was one of the few they did not control the HOA.. I kinda laughed and said something about hell freezing over before they would get control of the HOA.
> 
> I was also mistrustful of the "trust" they kept talking about your deed goes into. they said it was administered by First American Trust one of the largest trust in the US.. I ask who was on the board of directors of this trust and they said.. all the owners.. that sounded kinda lame to me. Since i was not familiar with the inner workings  I could not refute there claim.
> 
> I guess i am wondering what is going to happen to CP and CPGV with diamond in control.. I did not buy the offer of get this... 2000 points and if we bought today they through in another 1000 for total of 3000 for only $8200 bucks... plus I belive a MF of close to 800 bucks.. but we could use the two South africa unit as well with them being worth 6500 points on teh DIK and 5500 points for the Sudwala Lodge unit.
> 
> ..



Is DRI trying to take over CP and CPGV?  It sounds like the same tactics DRI is using at Royal Dunes in HHI: spreading unfounded rumors about the resort and trying to get owners to trade their deeded weeks for DRI's Confederate money.  Points systems are like currencies, they're only as good as the organization backing them.  And I wouldn't trust DRI farther than I could throw them.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Where The Timeshare Seller's Lips Moving ?*




carl2591 said:


> according to the salesman statement today they "diamond" are working on taking control of the HOA at Phase 1 as well as Phase 2 which i believe they already control.. He also said this was one of the few they did not control the HOA.. I kinda laughed and said something about hell freezing over before they would get control of the HOA.


I am not the authority by any means, but as I understand matters (to the extent that my understanding is valid), once the owners take over control then the timeshare company cannot regain control.  That's according to Florida timeshare law, I believe. 

The Cypress Pointe HOA previously had to take steps to curb the DRI timeshare sellers' false & misleading statements that they were spreading during sales presentations & "owner updates" (i.e., stealth sales presentations).  

The sellers were saying the high cost of Cypress Pointe's resort renovations was going to trigger a big new special assessment, so owners needed to trade in their deeds (plus big bux) on DRI trust certificates as a way of insulating themselves from the dreaded special assessment.  Trouble is, the special assessment scare was totally bogus -- beyond truth-stretching & way on over into outright falsehood.   (There was no new special assessment.  That was over & done -- all in the past.  But even if a new special assessment was coming up -- & it wasn't -- it would be cheaper to swallow hard & pay that than it would be to shell out big bux _and_ hand over your deed for a DRI trust certificate.  Sheesh.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## krmlaw

Hi All!

I just booked a 2 bedroom at the Grand Villas on an XYZ exchange for Dec 3 check in. 

Will the 2 bedroom be a renovated unit?

Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Probably Not.*




krmlaw said:


> I just booked a 2 bedroom at the Grand Villas on an XYZ exchange for Dec 3 check in.
> 
> Will the 2 bedroom be a renovated unit?


All the Grande Villas 1BR "B" units are fully renovated.  But they're just now getting round to starting renovations of the 2BR "A" units, so you'll likely be exchanging into a unit that's furnished & decorated & equipped pretty much the same as it was on Opening Day. 

The 2BR units are still plenty nice.  (We were there in January 2010 on RCI _Instant Exchange_ -- had a nice time.)  But by me it's about time they get on with renovating those 2BR "A" units. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## krmlaw

thats a bummer. maybe i can ask for a renovated unit and they might have a few?


----------



## gjw007

AwayWeGo said:


> All the Grande Villas 1BR "B" units are fully renovated.  But they're just now getting round to starting renovations of the 2BR "A" units, so you'll likely be exchanging into a unit that's furnished & decorated & equipped pretty much the same as it was on Opening Day.



That's nice to know.  I will be spending three weeks from December 1 to December 22 in a 1-bedroom Grande Villa.  Maybe it'll perk up my interest in picking up one of those 'free' units on the Cypress Pointe website listed for sale by owner


----------



## AwayWeGo

*We Can't Afford The Fees On A Grande Villas 1BR "B" Unit.*




gjw007 said:


> Maybe it'll perk up my interest in picking up one of those 'free' units on the Cypress Pointe website listed for sale by owner


Main problem with standalone ownership of a 1BR "B" unit at the Grande Villas is that the maintenance fees are disproportionately high.  

You might expect the 1BR fees to work out to approximately 1/3 of the fees for a 3BR unit, but as it happens it's actually much higher -- & no bargain at all IMHO.  

I looked into it when I had a chance to acquire a Grande Villas every-other-year 1BR "B" unit for next to nothing.  I expected the fees to be approximately 1/6 of the fees on an every-year 3BR unit.  _Wrong *!*_ 

It was more like 1/2 the fees on an every-year 3BR unit -- for an alternate-year 1BR unit_*!*_ 

Sheesh. 

I thought there was some mistake.  But, nope, no mistake -- the 1BR fees were that high.  So I gave up on the idea of an economical stand-alone Grande Villas 1BR ownership & just stood pat with my every-year 3BR Grande Villas lock-off unit. 

Live & learn, eh ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591

AwayWeGo said:


> The sellers were saying the high cost of Cypress Pointe's resort renovations was going to trigger a big new special assessment, so owners needed to trade in their deeds (plus big bux) on DRI trust certificates as a way of insulating themselves from the dreaded special assessment.  Trouble is, the special assessment scare was totally bogus -- beyond truth-stretching & way on over into outright falsehood.   (There was no new special assessment.  That was over & done -- all in the past.  But even if a new special assessment was coming up -- & it wasn't -- it would be cheaper to swallow hard & pay that than it would be to shell out big bux )
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



alan
I remember something about special assessments and the answer was the SA was spread out over the whole trust resort owners not just the owners of the resort with SA. So the SA about would only be something like 2-5 dollars not like 2-5 thousand dollars cause everyone in the trust was paying the SA.

One of the US trust was comprised of 25 resorts presently. I was going to try and take a picture of it but was unable. I do recall some of the places were in AZ, florida and other places.. 

that sounded like a crock to me but I was not sure how it works.. 

later


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Spread, Shmedd -- There Wasn't Any Special Assessment.*




carl2591 said:


> I remember something about special assessments and the answer was the SA was spread out over the whole trust resort owners not just the owners of the resort with SA. So the SA about would only be something like 2-5 dollars not like 2-5 thousand dollars cause everyone in the trust was paying the SA.


Yeh, maybe -- _if_ there was a special assessment.  

But there wasn't. 

When the DRI timeshare sellers were spreading that baloney in connection with Cypress Pointe's ongoing major renovations, the special assessment was over -- done, completed, finished, past tense, case closed.  

The DRI timeshare sellers on site either were deliberately fibbing or were seriously misinformed -- & the Cypress Pointe HOA called'm on it.  

Plus, in case anybody remained confused, the HOA installed signs at prominent places in the Cypress Pointe clubhouse lobby stating flat-out that the then-current renovations were proceeding without any additional assessments on the owners.  There were even nice placards with color samples & fabric swatches illustrating the new decor.

I try to give the timeshare sellers the benefit of the doubt.  Then, time & again, the timeshare sellers trip themselves up with such blatant shuck & jive that is impossible to believe a word they say any time their lips are moving.  Shux upon'm.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gjw007

AwayWeGo said:


> Main problem with standalone ownership of a 1BR "B" unit at the Grande Villas is that the maintenance fees are disproportionately high.
> 
> You might expect the 1BR fees to work out to approximately 1/3 of the fees for a 3BR unit, but as it happens it's actually much higher -- & no bargain at all IMHO.
> 
> I looked into it when I had a chance to acquire a Grande Villas every-other-year 1BR "B" unit for next to nothing.  I expected the fees to be approximately 1/6 of the fees on an every-year 3BR unit.  _Wrong *!*_
> 
> It was more like 1/2 the fees on an every-year 3BR unit -- for an alternate-year 1BR unit_*!*_
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> I thought there was some mistake.  But, nope, no mistake -- the 1BR fees were that high.  So I gave up on the idea of an economical stand-alone Grande Villas 1BR ownership & just stood pat with my every-year 3BR Grande Villas lock-off unit.
> 
> Live & learn, eh ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I wouldn't look at a 1-bedroom but a 3-bedroom so that I could get at least two weeks out of the maintenance fees.  I'm not familiar with the exchange structure at Cypress but I don't think a 3-bedroom unit will get you 3 weeks (1-bedroom) even if they are at the lowest demand point (I'm thinking the first 3 weeks in December)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Giveaways & Giveaway Prices On Grande Villas 3BR Units.*




gjw007 said:


> I wouldn't look at a 1-bedroom but a 3-bedroom so that I could get at least two weeks out of the maintenance fees.  I'm not familiar with the exchange structure at Cypress but I don't think a 3-bedroom unit will get you 3 weeks (1-bedroom) even if they are at the lowest demand point (I'm thinking the first 3 weeks in December)


eBay now & then has some of those listed for $1 opening bids.   

Somebody right here on TUG-BBS is trying to give 1 away _el freebo_ (except for closing costs & resort transfer fees). 

Units at the Grande Villas can be deposited for exchange 4 ways --  (1) as an entire 3BR-3BA condo, (2) just the 2BR-2BA "A" unit, (3) just the 1BR-1BA "B" unit, (4) the "A" & "B" units individually as 2 separate deposits. 

Units at the original Cypress Pointe Resort ("Phase One') can be deposited for exchange 2 ways -- (1) as an entire 3BR-3BA condo, (2) just the 2BR-2BA "A" unit.  The Phase 1 "B" units cannot be deposited by themselves, only when combined with "A" units to form a complete 3BR-3BA resort condo suite.  

Only way I can think of to get more than 2 exchange weeks using either Cypress Pointe phase as trade bait is via RCI Points -- do _Points For Deposit_ with your Cypress Pointe unit, then snag some 7*,*500-point _Instant Exchange_ reservations via RCI Points.  Doing PFD with the Grande Villas "A" & "B" units separately yields more points than doing PFD with the complete 3BR condo as a single deposit.  Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Maybe.  (Can't Hurt To Ask.)*




krmlaw said:


> maybe i can ask for a renovated unit and they might have a few?


According to the minutes of the July 17, 2010, Grande Villas HOA-BOD meeting, fifty-one 2-bedroom units are scheduled to be completed this fall, followed by 21 more in early 2011 & the remaining 120 units in the fall of 2011 & spring of 2012.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## krmlaw

great thanks! so may i can nab one of the renovated units - we are going this december.


----------



## timeos2

*May get lucky*

There should be some done if the schedule holds - hope you nab one! 

I hope everyone is getting the drift that despite the close names and intertwined ability to use all the shared areas by owners and guests at the resorts that these are two completely independent operations and the experience, at least at the unit level/feature set are considerably different. The timing as well as the overall approach to the upkeep, maintenance and upgrades are done in two completely separate ways and as independent operations.

In fact the two resorts as organizations are moving to end even the minimal cross operations, not guest use only actual internal stuff, that are currently linked to hopefully reduce the confusion. While the idea that two resorts were one may have worked if the developer remained in overall control once the reality of having two, truly independent, separately funded and operated by tens of thousands of individual owners trying to fairly apply expenses and agree on everything proved very hard to accomplish. 

So watch for some major changes in the next few months to a year as Cypress Pointe Resort and Cypress Pointe Grande Villas  move to clearly identify each as a resort on its own with the extra bonus that they will always allow guests from each resort to enjoy any common features at the other thus adding to the experience for all. 



krmlaw said:


> great thanks! so may i can nab one of the renovated units - we are going this december.


----------



## gjw007

krmlaw said:


> great thanks! so may i can nab one of the renovated units - we are going this december.



Since we will there at the same time, stop by and say hello.  Anybody else staying there in December?


----------



## krmlaw

we are checking in on friday to the grande villas - YEAH!

any idea if there are 2 beds that are done with renovations?


----------



## Stu

*New Children's Playground Planned at Cypress Pointe Resort!*

CPR Board Prez John Chase has just released the plans for the new kid's play area!

He includes photos of the area as it looks today 
at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/122310.htm

and a PDF of the planned new layout for our "Dinosaur" park next to the volcano is at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/1003HARD HS-1 (1).pdf

Best Regards & Happy Holidays!
Stu Schwartz, Treasurer & Director


----------



## timeos2

krmlaw said:


> we are checking in on friday to the grande villas - YEAH!
> 
> any idea if there are 2 beds that are done with renovations?



A handful of the 2R are done. You can ask for one but odds are not particularity good as I assume everyone that knows of the renovations wants one.


----------



## Stu

Other recent construction/renovation news:

12/19/10 We are pleased to announce that another 32 units have had renovations completed. New tile floors, granite countertops, all new cabinetry in the kitchen & bath rooms, new doors on the bath areas of both master bedrooms and more. Two more groups of 32 units will be renovated in January and September 2011. 

12/9/10 Please note: The Game Room in the Clubhouse will be closed for renovation 12/31/10-1/20/11.  (New Games vendor with all new games!)


Best Regards & Happy Holidays!
Stu Schwartz, Treasurer & Director


----------



## Stu

*Latest photos of Game Pointe & Bldg 6 Renovations*

The first 2011 update on renovation work underway now at the resort:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/010911/010911.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

Here are the first photos of the new Game Pointe after its reopening.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/011911/012111.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*New kids playground  & More seating at Rec Area*

Here are current photos of work in progress at Cypress Pointe in May 2011.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/051411/051411.htm
Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Wow !!! Great photos. Now that our little ones are now teenagers and that they now loved to visit the other various amusement park 's in Orlando; other than Disney.  CYP I will always hold a very special place in their heart especially the volcano pool, the putt-putt golf course and the many different restaurants in walking distance near this outstanding resort.  In my humble opinion this is one of the most centralize resorts to stay in Orlando,FL. for a family vacation.


----------



## jsabatini

Just got back from a week at Cypress Pointe 1. Had a great time. College age kids came with us this time & they loved it. Keep up the good work


----------



## Stu

*Work continues at Playground & Clubhouse*

See continued progress of new playground ("Dinosaur Pointe"?) and replacement of Clubhouse balcony doors and windows to make them more resistant to high wind/rain forces.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/052011/052011.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Better & Better.*




Stu said:


> See continued progress of new playground ("Dinosaur Pointe?) and replacement of Clubhouse balcony doors and windows to make them more resistant to high wind/rain forces.
> 
> http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/052011/052011.htm


I think it must be true that things do not stay the same.  Either they get better or they get worse -- & that specially goes for timeshares. 

Once when we snagged an outstanding _Instant Exchange_ reservation for our nephew & his family at Vistana Villages (using an RCI Guest Certificate), his 2 daughters had such a nice time on site (pools, recreational faciliites, extremely nice 2BR unit, etc.) that they skipped 1 planned day at WDW just so they could keep on having fun at the timeshare. 

On the current trajectory, that's where Cypress Pointe Resort is headed also.  

Hats off to Stu & John & the whole gang for keeping Cypress Pointe on course for steady improvement at reasonable maintenance fee rates.  It can't be easy. 

Hats off also to resort manager Gaston Correa & his professional resort staff for keeping it all going week in & week out, come what may. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*CPR's Playground & Clubhouse continued progress*

Latest photos:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/060611/060611.htm

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## tombo

When will the new play area be open? It looks like it might be within a day or 2 from the pics.


----------



## timeos2

tombo said:


> When will the new play area be open? It looks like it might be within a day or 2 from the pics.



We're hoping for this weekend but with only one day left they may not make it. If not it should definitely be by early next week.  The hold up is the fencing that is required as it encompasses the pool area as well as the new play area.


----------



## tombo

I sure hope the pool is open. My co-worker is checking in tomorrow with her kids and grand kids on an exchange with guest certificate provided by me. They left today and drove part way hoping to be there in time to swim and relax at the pool tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Fret Not -- 2 More Pools Are Right Across The Street At Phase Two.*




tombo said:


> I sure hope the pool is open. My co-worker is checking in tomorrow with her kids and grand kids on an exchange with guest certificate provided by me. They left today and drove part way hoping to be there in time to swim and relax at the pool tomorrow afternoon.


Even if the famous Volcano Pool happened to be closed at Cypress Pointe, the timeshare's sister resort right across the street has 2 nice pools of its own -- the semi-famous Turtle Pool & the semi-obscure Free-Form Pool.  

Owners & renters & exchange guests at both resorts are welcome to use all 3 pools.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

tombo said:


> I sure hope the pool is open. My co-worker is checking in tomorrow with her kids and grand kids on an exchange with guest certificate provided by me. They left today and drove part way hoping to be there in time to swim and relax at the pool tomorrow afternoon.



Ah - no.  The pool has not been nor is it planned to have any down time due to the Dinosaur play area construction.  They should be fine.  And they may get to break in the new play area too!


----------



## tombo

That is all great news. The pool is the main thing, but a brand new kids play area with dino theme is icing on the cake.

I have yet to stay at this resort but it looks great from the pictures. This is my CSR's first time in any timeshare anywhere. I feel sure that she will love it. Thanks so much for the updates.

Tom


----------



## riverdees05

*Cypress Pointe Resort (#2750)*

We are going with a check-in date of July 24 (Sunday check-in) and have two & three bedroom units from a RCI Exchange.

We are going on a cruise and won't be back till Monday, July 25, morning.

Also, my wife has had double knee replacement and stair are difficult for her.

A couple of questions:

When should I call and request a first floor unit for us - the two bedroom unit and for both units to be close to each other?

When do I call and tell them we won't be there till Monday morning?

Will the construction at that time have any impact on the pools, etc.?  We have 6 kids in the group and that is a big factor.


----------



## pedro47

This is a very nice resort in a great location to everything in Orlando.  The resort management does an awesome job in managing this resort.


----------



## Lillilace

We will be arriving at Cypress Pointe on Fri June 24 with a reservation for a 3 bedroom. What buildings are renovated? And, are all 3 bedroom units corner units? Have only stayed in the Grandvilla buildings before.


----------



## Stu

*Updated pix of CPR Playground & Clubhouse Doors*

Please click on the following link for latest photos:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/071411/071411.htm

Hopefully we'll have more pictures soon without so much sun glare...

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## midnight1

Stu - how many of the units are finished?  i have a lot of units booked in october and am heading down there soon.... are there any buildings i should request or units?  i also have some units reserved in cypress point grand villas....it is my understanding that those units are finally completed (i know last year all the 1 bedrooms were done when we were down there in october and they were working on the 2 bedrooms) am i correct (if you know - i know both complexes are kind of run seperately)?....my only complaint is not being allowed to bring in drinks of any kind to the pool area (even bottled water and non-alcaholic drinks - i.e. juice or soda)

TIA

paul

p.s. - can't wait to get there - we stay here (either phase 1 or phase 2) every year since 2003 and really love it....the remodeling work that has been done since we have been going has been top notch and a wonderful addition (we really like/use the gas grill area - YUM)


----------



## chalee94

Stu said:


> Other recent construction/renovation news:
> 
> 12/19/10 We are pleased to announce that another 32 units have had renovations completed. New tile floors, granite countertops, all new cabinetry in the kitchen & bath rooms, new doors on the bath areas of both master bedrooms and more. Two more groups of 32 units will be renovated in January and September 2011.



can someone confirm that all units have been renovated at this point?  all the 3rd bedrooms have a queen or full size bed?

thanks.


----------



## Stu

I can't say anything about CPGV, now GVR, as to their renovation status.

Here is the status from the GM's weekly report for CPR, which will remain unchanged until 2012 when the last group of 38 units will be renovated.

"Renovation – 
· Units renovated as of 10/22/11 – 129 units:
- Building 1, 2 and 4 – 12 units each
- Building 3 and 6 – 24 units each
- * Building 8 – 13 units (12 in low side and 1 unit in high side) 
- Building 7 (low side) – 8 units complete
- Building 5 (low side) – 12 units complete. 
- * Building 5 (high side) – 12 units complete. 
The continuation of the first part of the renovation, 38 units, will be in 2012"

I hope to see any owners at the 3 Dec 2011 BOD meeting!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Floating week?*

Does Cypress Pointe have 1-52 floating weeks?  I thought the weeks floated in seasons only (diamond and emerald).


----------



## timeos2

Cypress Pointe is 100% float use.  There are two seasons - Emerald (quiet) time and Diamond use time.  Diamond can reserve any week - Emerald can only reserve in select weeks or owners may pay to get a one time, per night (per use year) upgrade to Diamond time.  No time is fixed and the unit/week deeded is for recording purposes only. The deeded time holds no special reservation priority.


----------



## Stu

*Completed Dinosaur-themed kids playground photos*

The link below shows the finished playground.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/120311/120311.htm

Best regards, and happy holidays!
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Great job and an outstanding ideas of sharing of information on another completed project at the resort.


----------



## Stu

*Kiddie pool goes, to be replaced by Play Fountain Area*

As part of our required move to ADA compliant access, the old Kiddie Pool is removed and construction of a new Kiddie Play Fountain is underway.  The first photos follow, including a photo of what the new play area will look like when completed.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/042612/042612.htm

Per Prez John Chase, "The existing pool was due for renovation & was expensive to run & tough to keep in proper water balance. We are constrained as to the size of the feature as it can only have a footprint as large as the former pool & it's supporting equipment took up."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Great job to an outstanding staff !!


----------



## Stu

*New play fountain construction photos*

The steady progress continues on our new ADA compliant play fountain feature near the Volcano pool.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/050412/050412.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz,
Director & Treasurer


----------



## pedro47

I wish that all resorts would post update pictures like this on any upgrades of changes to their resorts.

Great jobs and outstanding pictures !!!


----------



## Stu

*It's beginning to look like a fountain...*

Another photo update on progress on the new Play Fountain feature.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/051412/051412.htm


Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Director & Treasurer


----------



## Stu

*Early 2013 Construction Warning*

Planning your 2013 use time at Cypress Pointe?  Or planning to visit as a Guest or Exchanger? 

Please be aware that the Volcano Pool will be closed for resurfacing from 1/7 to 1/14/13. (The pools at Grande Villas Resort will be, as always, available for our guests.)

Also be aware that from January to March 2013, CPR Buildings 7 and 8 will be closed for the unit renovation work. This should not impact enjoyment of the other buildings during that time but if you wish to avoid any construction at all, please plan your 2013 visit after the end of March.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Director and Treasurer
CPR@LBV Condo. Assoc.


----------



## Stu

The new play fountain opened today!

Per Prez John Chase:

"After a couple months of waiting for approvals we 'soft opened' the all
new ADA compliant Interactive Play Fountain today at 11 AM.  Within
minutes there were guests enjoying our newest resort common area
feature.

While the final landscaping and permanent fencing still needs to be
installed we are happy to have this feature open and available to guests
at last. See it here:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/080312/080312.htm

Also recently completed were the new equipment for the exercise room and
90 new washer/dryer stacks for the units. As always, things are being
updated and improved at CPR."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Director & Treasurer


----------



## jsabatini

Great work Stu. My wife & I thoroughly appreciate the work you & John do to make this a great place. We will be down in November this year for the last week of the Epcot Food & Wine Festival. Even though it is hard not taking a vacation this summer, the thought of 2 weeks in Florida is exciting.


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding job Stu.  I just wish that all DRI resorts on the east coasts was maint like CYP.


----------



## Stu

*2012 ADA Remedial Construction Begins*

Per Prez John Chase:

"The first photos of the ADA remedial work at the Clubhouse have been posted.   See them here:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/082912/082912.htm

This long planned project has been carefully designed to bring the Clubhouse / front desk areas into full ADA compliance. It requires a rework of the existing Clubhouse sidewalks, driveway and front entryway.  The work is estimated to take 8 weeks, but is weather dependent.  More pictures will be posted as work progresses."

A new Clubhouse entrance canopy is also being added based on the original construction plan that was never actually built by the original developer.


Best regards,
Stu Schwartz, Treasurer & Director


----------



## AwayWeGo

*No Accident That Cypress Pointe Just Keeps On Getting Better & Better.*




Stu said:


> A new Clubhouse entrance canopy is also being added based on the original construction plan that was never actually built by the original developer.


Hats off to Stu & John & the whole gang. 

It would be nice to see an architectural rendering of the new clubhouse entrance structure.  It's hard to visualize from the early-stage construction photos alone. 

It's worth noting also that the new entry feature is untouched by timeshare company hands.  It's strictly the doing of the resort itself, paid for by us individual walking-around owners, conceived & planned & carried out by the independent, owner-controlled Homeowner Association. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We own there, resale, EEY.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

AwayWeGo said:


> Hats off to Stu & John & the whole gang.
> 
> It would be nice to see an architectural rendering of the new clubhouse entrance structure.  It's hard to visualize from the early-stage construction photos alone.
> 
> It's worth noting also that the new entry feature is untouched by timeshare company hands.  It's strictly the doing of the resort itself, paid for by us individual walking-around owners, conceived & planned & carried out by the independent, owner-controlled Homeowner Association.
> 
> _Full Disclosure*:*_  We own there, resale, EEY.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



See an early artist's rendering of the finished look here. The roof material and a few other small changes were made but overall this should be the look when complete. There are also major landscaping changes to be made to further compliment the new entryway.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Style & Dash & Flair & Panache.  ADA Compliance Is A Bonus.*




timeos2 said:


> See an early artist's rendering of the finished look here. The roof material and a few other small changes were made but overall this should be the look when complete. There are also major landscaping changes to be made to further compliment the new entryway.


_Whoa !_ 

Very handsome & stylish -- will be a quality enhancement.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Clubhouse ADA remediation construction photos*

And now new photos to show you:

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/090612/090612.htm

You can see more photos by clicking on that  & subsequent link's pages "previous" to see earlier construction updates.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Impressive Progress.*




Stu said:


> Clubhouse ADA remediation construction photos


I think of it as a grand & stylish new main entrance structure, with ADA compliance as a bonus throw-in. 

Still hard to visualize the structure from the photos, mainly because to this point the work appears mainly to feature demolition & preparation -- i.e., groundwork.  

In any case, it's great to see that the large-scale work is moving ahead without delay. 

Can hardly wait to see the finished product, with lighting & landscaping & everything. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

Stu is enjoying a week of (hopefully) relaxing vacation so I'll post his regular update this time.  A few recent update photos of the entryway ADA Remediation Project have been posted. 

We are proud to say this project has been recognized for it's scope as well as other improvements done by the homeowners at the resort by the Timeshare Insider Blog this past week. The Board and management pride themselves on keeping owners informed about the resort and how the money gets spent.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Timeshare Insider Blog.*




timeos2 said:


> We are proud to say this project has been recognized for it's scope as well as other improvements done by the homeowners at the resort by the Timeshare Insider Blog this past week.


Not hijacking this discussion topic (not that there's anything wrong with hijacking discussion topics), but here's a little detour. 

I clicked on the _Timeshare Insider Blog_ link.  While I was on their site, & after I read the positive things about Cypress Pointe Resort,_The Devil_ made me check to see what if anything there was about Grandview At Las Vegas, where The Chief Of Staff & I will be vacationing next month.  

Here's what I read *. . .* 

*NEVADA:*

*LAS VEGAS:* Boy, _Berkley Group’s_ *The Grandview at Las Vegas* down at the south end of the Strip is sure operating a heck of a machine! According to “the boys at the bar” they’re running *6 separate lines of 40 to 65 sales reps each (and each with its own PD), and over 50 managers.* Yowza! That’s more than 300 sales reps, but it never seems to be enough.

*Penta Building* poured the foundation for the newest 20-story tower (#9 of 10 planned towers) back in April and word on the street says construction is moving right along, so I’d imagine they’re pre-selling that (among other things).

Anyone know what kind of volume those sales lines are putting out?

-- oOo --​
In the comments section, somebody -- a timeshare seller, I'm pretty sure -- had this to say *. . .* 

Grandview grossed over $100M last year but has a 35% cancellatiion rate. Massive tourflow but half of whom cannot buy anything even with a $100 down exit deal that is offered. Worst tours in town by far and very long hours. But there ARE tours and we DO have a job. So thanks God for those things in this new normal we are all in. Oh…for the good old days…

-- oOo --​
Sure, Grandview is a large timeshare resort.  Even so, 300 timeshare sellers? That seems excessive.  When we took the sales tour last year (just for the freebies, including lunch at the Southpoint Casino buffet, right next to Grandview), the closer was about to explode with outrage at hearing us say we had recently bought an eBay Vacation Village At Parkway unit that stayed converted to points after ownership transferred to us.  (Parkway is a corporate sibling of Grandview.)  If I see that guy next time, I'll be sure to tell him that we also acquired a points-converted Grandview unit that stayed converted upon transfer.  Maybe I'll offer him 1 of my blood pressure pills before I break it to him.

Now back to our regularly scheduled & non-hijacked discussion topic.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2

Things are really moving on the ADA Remediation. See today's update as the first steel for the Portico is installed.


----------



## Stu

Even newer photos:

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/091112/091112.htm

Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Newer still from week ending 9/21/12*

More photos: http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/092112/092112.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*Photos from week ending 28 Sept*

Per Prez John Chase:

"Work progresses steadily on the entry changes to comply with ADA requirements. See this weeks updated photos here:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/092112/092112.htm#Update92812 

Also this week work progressed on the finishing touches to the Interactive Play Fountain as the permanent fence and landscaping is now being installed. Hopefully photos of that work will be posted soon."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*New Pool area & front entrance progress photos*

Per Prez John Chase:

"The progress photos keep coming. Here is the finished look of the Interactive Play Fountain fencing & landscaping. Also today's look at the entry progress:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/092912/092912.htm

To stay on schedule work has been scheduled 7 days a week - daytime hours - until completion. We need to get the front entrance reopened ASAP."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## momofone

*Fire*

What happened with the fire there this week?


----------



## timeos2

What fire are you speaking of?


----------



## timeos2

There has been no fire at Cypress Pointe Resort. The Stay bridge Suites next door had a small fire involving their ongoing roof replacement that was handled quickly with no serious damage.


----------



## momofone

that must have been it. I saw alot of fire engines there that day.


----------



## Stu

*NEw photos for Fountain, CPR ADA entrance & new GV clubhouse*

New photos as of 15 Oct.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/101512/101512.htm

The ADA project is hopefully nearing completion on or before 10/31/12. 

Best regards,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

19 Oct photo update here:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/101512/101512.htm#Update101912

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

The new entrance is nearly complete!

24 Oct photo update here:

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/101512/101512.htm#update102412

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*10/29 Photo Update*

Another update from Prez John Chase:

"Work is nearly completed on the ADA Clubhouse/Pool access project. We are scheduled to open 10/31/12 pending a successful final inspection. 

http://www.cypresspointe.net/Graphics/102912/102912.htm

Plants are onsite and ready for installation."

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Thanks for the your latest update.  Maybe other DRI resorts could post their resorts updates with photos on this web site.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Extremely Outstanding !*




Stu said:


> Work is nearly completed on the ADA Clubhouse/Pool access project. We are scheduled to open 10/31/12 pending a successful final inspection.


That is so great ! 

Can't wait to view the completed structure, with finished paving & landscape planting & everything. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Grand opening today of new Clubhouse ADA Entryway!!!*

Per Prez John Chase:

"The majority of the ADA entrance project is complete and is now open to welcome guests. The final Certificate of Completion was received today. 

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/102912/102912.htm#grandopen

This was our big project, along with the ADA compliant Interactive Fountain, for 2012. Next we will undertake Round two of the 2010 unit renovation work in January 2013. That will give us the first 39 units completely redone to equal the 2010 Model Unit. The remainder of the units, which have already had Round one of that work done, will be done in groups over 2013 to early 2015. Round 2 work covers the carpeting, soft goods, furnishings, entertainment equipment and new color scheme.

All of this represents the results of our multi-year rolling renovation plan first implemented in 2004. We now work on a 30-year window that encompasses all known maintenance, upgrades and improvements required to keep a 20+ year old resort in top condition, in line with newer resorts and meeting the expectations of today's owners and guests."


Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*ROUND 2 Construction Begins, See Photos!*

Round 2 of the 2010 Unit Renovation is now underway!  See latest photos here:

http://cypresspointe.net/round-2-renovation-update-photos/

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz,
Treasurer & Director
:whoopie:


----------



## Stu

*New Unit renovation photos*

Click below to see latest photos:

http://cypresspointe.net/continuing...oject-and-new-sign-at-clubhouse/?show=gallery

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu

*CPR March 2013 Construction Update*

More in progress photos including:

Common area work around the resort:
http://cypresspointe.net/common-area-work-around-the-resort/

Unit Renovation Photo update:
http://cypresspointe.net/unit-renovation-photo-update/

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## pedro47

Renovations looks very nice maybe DRI management should employ this remodeling construction company to perform renovation at their two resorts in Virginia.

Outstanding updates .


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




pedro47 said:


> Outstanding updates .


Very eager to see the latest updates & renovations in person. 

These positive developments don't just happen.  We owners pay the bills.  Professional management directed by our owner-controlled HOA-BOD makes sure that every dollar goes for an outstanding & ever-improving timeshare resort experience, with no rake-offs for any outside corporations & no profit-margins for corporate shareholders.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu

*Renovated units now close to release!*

Check them out, more photos at:

http://cypresspointe.net/units-close-to-release/

You now can view each picture directly by clicking on it, or you may prefer to use the slide show option!

I hope to see and meet my fellow owners at the Annual Meeting this weekend!

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz,
Director & Treasurer
CPR@LBV Condo Owners Assoc.


----------



## chalee94

thanks for the updates! that looks really nice.


----------

